# SEPT/OCT CYCLERS



## Queenie1

ok thought i would start this thread for those who are next to start tx.

i have a few questions ready to take with me on monday to my tx planning appointment.

i'm going to ask clinic about gestone jabs and assisted hatching. 

is there anything else i can ask about any other drugs i could ask about taking. you read about other drugs and i'm not sure what they are all for and if they would be any good for me eg clexane, heparin, prednisolone etc



also taffy i see you took asprin how long did you take it for. on my last go i think i took it from down reg till end of 2ww.


any advice would be welcome.

queenie x


----------



## kara76

loving the new thread

no offence but hope i don't have to join you lol

you could ask clinic about clexane hun but doubt there is a need


----------



## PixTrix

yay nice one Queenie. Good luck for your appointment


----------



## Laura36

Great thread Queenie.  

Good luck Sept/Oct cyclers


----------



## Cath34

With respect, I dont want to be here either. Good luck to all though. xx


----------



## Queenie1

no offence - cath and kara i don't want you on here either


----------



## claire1

Queenie well done

I should be, as having our planning appointment on the 9th of sept.  I need to start thinking about what questions to ask.  So if anyone has any suggestions can you suggest them please.  

Queenie - Good luck on your appointment next week.

Sending us lots of


----------



## miriam7

queenie i took baby asprin and had assited hatching too the steroids i was on was because of the hatching ..might be worth you asking if you can have it


----------



## Queenie1

cheers miriam. yes i plan to ask about assisted hatching. i took asprin last time so might ask about it again. can't remember how long i took it for.

wasn't sure if there was anything else i could ask about.


----------



## miriam7

im sure you will come up with more questions for monday over the weekend


----------



## josiejo

I am hoping to be joining this thread. I have my follow up appointment on Tuesday and planning appointment on Wednesday. They were originally 2 weeks apart but had my follow up one cancelled and rearranged.

I haven't a clue where to start with questions, my dh has only come up with 'how much will it cost?' as his question lol

What is assisted hatching exactly?


----------



## Queenie1

hi josie here is a link to follow up questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

your dh question is the only question my dh had at our first follow up app.

assisted hatching is where they make a whole in the wall of the embryo, which can help the embryo to implant. if you ask at clinic they will give you an information sheet to read about it.

when are your appointments


----------



## josiejo

Thanks for the link Queenie.
Our follow up is this Tuesday at 11am and planning is Wednesday at 3.30.

How are you feeling about it? I am excited this time as I have a slightly better idea of what is going on which in turn is making me more relaxed.


----------



## Queenie1

yeah i'm looking forward to getting started again, just hope i get all the way throught it and not end up being converted. 

yes it is more relaxed second time round as you understand how it all works. when are you hoping to start. i'm hoping to start on af at beginning of oct.


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Josie and Queenie with your follow up appts.


----------



## josiejo

I am hoping to start on af at the end of September, I am due on next weekend but think that may be a wee bit too soon.

I am off to meet my mates for a night of wine, Wii and sillyness, i really can't wait especially as I haven't had a night like that in ages.


----------



## Queenie1

ok everyone this is my day today.
dh had worked nights so was very tired he got up just in time to leave. we were on our way when we hit traffic in newport when we tried to get onto the m4 they had closed the slip road, so we  went around the roundabout to follow the diversion when a car accident happened right in front of us. so we stopped and dh went straight into work mode to help the people. i started to direct the traffic around. then 3 nurses stopped to help and lots of others. police arrived. the people involved were fine very upset but not injured thank god. dh and i then had to follow the long diversion to get onto the m4 it was now 2pm (the time of our app) i phoned thinking they would tell me not to bother coming, but they didn't  then we got stuck in road works on the a48 to the hopital. what a nightmare of a journey. started to think this app wasn't meant to be. we arrived at clinic at 2.45. by now i am well stressed out.
any way we saw ceri. we discussed my discharge problem and she called asmita in. so they decided that they will do a scan on my next period to have alook. also i had bloods done last month and my prolactin level was high, so i have to have that done again. and then we will decide whether to continue with tx or cancel and sort discharge, they think its not to do with the dhea. but did say they would speak to JE.
so apart from that i'm starting the pill on next period and have booked in for scan for october with ec/et week beginning26th oct. i'm on short protocol with suprecur and 45o menopur. we discussed assisted hatching and gestone.
then we had to have our bloods re done as it is a year since last ones so my friend jane did them so we go to have a nice catch up. 
so it was a very busy day. so dh was tired and hungry and it was now rush hour traffic time so we went to the grape and olive pub for tea. yum yum


----------



## kara76

god that was eventful

hope they sorted the discharged huni


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Queenie what a day!  I'm glad they saw you despite being very late. Sounds like they are doing all the tests etc to make sure you are absolutely good to go when you get to October so that's brilliant. Are you pleased with how it went? Ceri is very good I think.


----------



## Queenie1

yes ceri was lovely but had to keep asking asmita for advice. so in the end asmita came in. i did ask for some blood test to check my levels for dhea and testosterone but they wouldn't. basically will see what scan shows and then decided if discharge is no better whether to start tx or leave it and get discharge sorted. really hope it stops. but other than the discharge problem everything went to plan. i did want to do ec/et the week before but they were full so it means my half term will be spent at hospital. will have to get sick note for the following week. that's as long as i get that far.


----------



## Queenie1

going to see my gp to see if he will give me the pill on prescription. can't see why not they would if i want it to stop gettin pregnant.


----------



## miriam7

oh queenie glad you wernt in the accident   bet poor hubbys knackered after all that   hope you get sorted ready for oct


----------



## Queenie1

yes dh went to bed when we got home. yes i hope we get sorted really want to do this again . i'm ready to get started


----------



## marieclare

omg Queenie what a day, glad you got to apt though. Hope scan shows everything is ok xx


----------



## serenfach

Hullo.. now that this thread is up, I guess I'm no longer a lurker. [GULP]

I too have been provisionally booked to have EC w/c 26/10. I have to start the Pill 1st day of my next af, due around about 6th/7th/8th September. They told me to stop on 7th October to have a scan on 12th October. They've given me Gonal F [pens] 150mg and Orgalutran 250mcg. Not been given a date to start these yet as I have irregular af.

I seem to be the only one here who is brand new to this, so I hope it's okay for me to come here with my 5 million questions! 

Here's hoping we all end up with our BFP's!!!!


----------



## claire1

My Queenie you've had a busy day.

Glad the meeting went OK.  I don't see why your GP wont give you the pill, if he/she wont just go to your local family planning clinic.  Will keep fingers crossed that everything settles down for you.

Welcome Serenfach.

I was hoping that I was going to be having treatment around Oct time, but don't think so now as I didn't realise that they give you the pill a month before dr.  Is this something that they do with everyone?


----------



## miriam7

claire only some people are given pill i think its depending on protocol ... serenfach dont worry about asking questions theres always someone to answer


----------



## claire1

So maybe there'll be a chance that we will be able to start treatment in Oct then


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh what a day you have had Queenie. Glad that they are looking into the discharge for you and hope that you can stick to your plan and will soon be having tx

Good luck Seren and Claire


----------



## ebonie

gosh what a day u have had queenie so glad though everyone was ok in the end hun    
Glad ur appointment went ok though hun and loads of luck for ur in tx in oct     

seren fach like the girls have said i am sure someon will answer ur questiions hunnie


----------



## Flash123

Can I come and join your gang please?

Hi all - sorry to be joining another cycle but happy at last to be doing something (does that make sense?)

Planning appt on 27 Aug for our FET - have 3 snow babies - 2 very good, 1 not so good. 

Went for follow up appt armed with a load of questions for this cycle but seemed like I was dismissed really. We were just told last cycle was perfect (apart from  !!!) so they don't want to change anything. felt abit daft really, reading my question, taking notes and being told 'don't worry about that'.

Queenie - what a day. More exciting than eastenders!! I had my last cycle during easter hols which was really lucky. Took 2ww off aswell which was first 2 weeks back to school. You can discharge yourself for 1 week without a sick note. For the 2nd week i asked the doctor  to be very vague on my note because the insurance company wouldn'y pay supply costs for IVF - they class it as cosmetic!! did think of asking for a tummy tuck during E/T but didn't seem appropriate  

Doesn't look like this cycle will co-incide with hold for me so don'y know wether to go for it next day 21 or wait till following month.

   for us all

XXXXX


----------



## kara76

liz its always good to ask questions hunni, alot to do with ivf is trail and error and your first cycle was good and you got blast blasts so thats a very good sign


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - what  a day  Glad you have a plan and some dates to work towards  

Liz - I felt a bit like you after our follow up appointment as everything had gone according to plan in our first treatment except the outcome ..... you feel like you need to do something different - but I followed their advice and here I am a few months later with my BFP.   

Serenfach - we were all first timers once - so fire away with questions hun 

Good luck to all the the Sept/Oct cyclers - hope this is a lucky thread for you all


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Liz x


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara , this is for prolactin. i had lh fsh prolactin and thyroid done in july on day 1 of cycle and all were fine except prolactin was high. this i think is cos i was a little stressed out to get an app to have bloods done. prolactin can be affected my stress. my very first blood test which included protactin was sky high. ( due to the fact that i cried on the way to the doctors and cried having it done as was petrified of needles - now its not a problem i wonder why lol)


----------



## kara76

how high was it?


----------



## Queenie1

very first time it was 1294    it was repeated and it was463. then this time is was 608 they said it needs to be between 50 and 560

i'm almost certain that it will be fine today. have to have that done and they will do a scan to look at linning on day 3/4 of next period.


----------



## kara76

wow that is high

do you know if this impacts you?


----------



## Queenie1

well a high prolactin level can stop you getting pregnant. it is what women who re breat feeding have they have a high level whilst breast feeding to stop them getting pregnant.  prolactin can be made high from stress so i think it will be back to normal today. they would have tested me on monday but cos we had had such a bad journey down it propably would have given a high result again.

i'm thinking of delaying tx for a month so nov instead of oct to give me more chance of sorting discharge out. have to discuss it with dh first though. or i don't no whether to come off dhea and see if it stops then as think that might have something to do with it, although asmita didn't think so. they did say they would speak with janet don't no if they did or not.


----------



## kara76

see what the scan show hun before deciding and let them guide you


----------



## Queenie1

if i go ahead with oct tx i have to start the pill before going to for scan to see if anything is happening with my lining


----------



## kara76

what do clinic think?

if your not ready then postpone hun


----------



## Queenie1

yeah will have a chat with dh.

any way enough about me how are you doing.


----------



## kara76

im good hun, off work for another week which is good lol. i do have a massive coldsore that hurts yet dont want to use any meds


----------



## Queenie1

thats good that you are off work, make sure you are looking after yourself and resting. have you told your family. are you still on cloud 100.


----------



## kara76

yeah we told our family on friday when we first knew.......im on the moon lol

im sat watching tv in my dressing gown

any plans for the day?


----------



## Queenie1

going into to the doctors at 12.00 for blood test other than that no really plans , just  potter round house doing some jobs. 

what about you.


----------



## kara76

off to get something from chemist and then just chilling

was gona go and see sil new house but my cold sore is about the explode, it looks like ive been in a fight lol

be back soon , good luck with the docs


----------



## Queenie1

thanks better go and get dressed 

speak later  x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara some instant coffee granules will sort out that cold sore of yours. My mum swears by it - better than all the meds 

Queenie good luck with the bloods hun
x


----------



## kara76

really? do i just rub it on?

this is no normal cold sore, its what is called a beauty lol


----------



## josiejo

Wow Queenie, that was one heck of a day you had on Monday, as if a trip to the clinic isn't bad enough. I hope everything works out so you can tx in October.

Serenfach, I am more of a lurker than a poster too. Though this is my second attempt, I still feel pretty clueless.

Good luck with your planning appointment Liz.

Claire hope you are able to start tx in October too.

Kara, I used to get massive coldsores and my mum always made me put aftershave on them. It stung like hell and tasted awful but did seem to dry them up. Taffy, does your mum just rub the dry granules on it?

I had my follow up appointment yesterday and things were a little crazy there but we were still seen within about 40min of appointment time. It seems that my egg quality is a bit rubbish along with a not so good response to the stimms.  So plan is to take steriods through out the whole of tx in hope that this will help the egg quality and change to a different stimms drug. She also thinks that the problem with egg quality could be down to me having Crohn's Disease too.

We also managed to do the planning appointment along with the follow up which has saved us a trip back today. They are now booked up until end of October so I am provisionally booked in for week beginning 9th November for egg collection. Seems so far away but it gives me extra time to lose some more weight and I am sure it will fly by. 

Hoping that I can stay this positive and upbeat for the course of the treatment and also that I can keep up with everyone a bit better.


----------



## miriam7

thats good they will change things josie..nov will be here soon


----------



## kara76

josie i hope the steriods do the trick hun and you will be cycling before you know it


----------



## Queenie1

josie glad to hear they did both appointment for you. hope the steroids will hep . nov won't be long.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yep just dab the coffee granules on - I think the sooner the better when they start to break out  

Josie - great you have got a date


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies, girls.. good to know I have support here  I have a fab DH, but there are some aspects of this a man will just never fully understand.

Kara.. toothpaste << another good thing for cold sores. My friend suffers with some bompers! She uses those clear patches you can get nowadays [they're so bad they crack and bleed] but before that she used toothpaste. It dries it up really quickly. Only thing is, it's not very attractive.. might wanna try it last thing at night.

Taffy  How are you feeling? Hope you're ok. You come up with any names yet?? Do you have a preference, boy or girl?

Josiejo.. I haven't been through any of these tx yet, but I've read SO much and spoken to so many people who have been through it.. but I still feel clueless too. What protocol will you be on? 9th November will be here before you know it  - it feels like only 4 maybe 5 months ago I was legs akimbo at Prince Charles Hospital for my first scan - suddenly over a year has passed! Nuts!

Queenie.. you could put your day in a short story book!  You don't do things by halves do you lol. Good to hear it was all ok in the end, though  A quick question re Prolactin.. should I have had that tested? Does everyone?

Liz.. good luck with your appt on the 27th 

Claire.. they've given me the Pill as a way of DR, because af is irregular. I have to take it first day of next af in Sept, stop on October 7th - scan on October 12th and then up reg begins hopefully, but I have to wait and see what the scan results are first.

Hiya Pix.. Hiya Ebonie.. hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## Queenie1

hi seren.
its great to have tx all planned out. re the prolactin i asume that everyone has them but i don't know for certain. i had FSH, LH, thyroid and prolactin and progesterone done last year by my gp before being refered to ivf wales. and when i went for follow up this year i asked about whether i should have them renewed and they said yes so my gp did them again.


----------



## kara76

prolactiin is usually tested along side fsh/lh so seren you probably have had it


----------



## claire1

Oh my AF is pretty regular either 28 days or 30 days, so hopefully they wont want to give me the pill, as it plays hell with my system (although that was many years ago).

Good luck everyone, sorry no personals tonight still very tired after the op last week.


----------



## serenfach

Mornin'.

Queenie.. Kara.. thanks for that. I tell you, there are so many things I wouldn't know if it wasn't for this place - you gotta laugh at my GPs [I say that in plural because every time I go to the doc I see someone different!?] they don't tell you half of what's going on. When I called for my FSH result, I had to explain to the nurse what it was!  she didn't mention LH or Prolactin.. Grace told me at the clinic afteward that my LH would have been done too, but she didn't mention Prolactin either. I'll give my surgery a call later to find out..

It might be a stupid question, but did anyone else have their sleeping pattern wrecked as their first tx approached? I haven't slept properly in weeks now  I was awake at 4.45am again this morning.. couldn't lie there staring at the ceiling anymore and the first place I came when I got up, was here. Am I obsessing? Or is this natural? 

Off for a lovely cuppa decaff [I so miss proper caffiene!]


----------



## Queenie1

seren its normal to get addictied to this site. you are bound to be nervous and excited about starting i know i was.


claire when you are at the clinic let them know that the pill doesn't agree with you and they might let you go with your natural cycle or put you on something else.


----------



## btbam

Queenie1 said:


> going to see my gp to see if he will give me the pill on prescription. can't see why not they would if i want it to stop gettin pregnant.


Hi Queenie - the oral contraceptive pill is free on the NHS - no charge anyway! I'm pretty sure you don't even need a prescription these days - just go and talk to your pharmacist.


----------



## Laura36

Seren, not sleeping is like a side effect of fertility tx I think.  Just one of those things and shows how anxious we get. I haven't slept for a few weeks properly, like you keep waking v early morning.  I am slapping on extra highlighter under my eyes to cover the bags


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is OK.

Just a quick query, need some reassurance.  Last night had some light spotting, AF isn't due till Wednesday next week.  Although did feel as if AF was gonna arrive last night, but that has passed a little this morning.  I don't think that it is really implantation bleeding as it would be a miracle.  It's probally due to stress, or just my body playing up as it knows treatment is imminent.

Sorry kinda answered my own query, but just so used to be regular with AF.  What do you all think?

Wish this rain would stop, it looks like winter outside.


----------



## kara76

claire it could well be stress hun and that can make your af come early

just see what happens


----------



## serenfach

Ello 

Yeah, *Queenie*  I don't know if it's nerves more than excitment or the other way around  << I'm going doolally either way lol.

*Laura*.. what is that with the whole waking up early thing though? It doesn't make sense.. you'd think we'd have trouble getting to sleep, not _staying_ asleep. I'm with you on the highlighter, too! I could carry my paperwork in the sacks under my eyes, plus my skin has decided to erupt aswell now  I look like I've been to make up for a film set or something.. it ain't attractive that's for sure.

*Claire*..  I'm always one to believe in miracles.. if you've never experienced bleeding at this point in your cycle, it might just be implantation   But but but, I do manage to keep my feet on the ground, so like you said [and it's probably what I would think, too] >> it may well be due to stress. I wouldn't know which way to turn to be honest, as I've never in any cycle bled for any reason other than af and never had a cycle less than 29 days.

Ello *Kara*  Hope you're feeling ok Xx Any new symps? My friend is currently 14wks.. her sense of smell is astounding - I swear she could smell the moon if it were made of cheese!

Well I just found out my job is safe. Hooray! So I'm of to celebrate with a weightwatchers cake bar and a cup of decaff. [Oh Boy do I know how to enjoy myself these days]  lol


----------



## Laura36

Phew, glad your job is safe.  Enjoy your decaff!


----------



## serenfach

.. don't forget the weightwatchers choc bar, Lau! It's a mighty important part of things  [what would I give for cheese n chips right now?!]


----------



## Laura36

Are you dietting?  I hate diets and am rubbish at them. Once I know for sure this cycle is BFN for me I will have to get on the case with losing weight. Have put on about a stone in the last year whilst doing tx.  Too many weeks doing tx and eating what I fancy.


----------



## PixTrix

that is good news Seren, glad to see you celebrated healthily


----------



## serenfach

Gawd I tell you, I'm crap at dieiting. Never had to before really [ did lose 6lbs for my wedding last year, but that was only because I fancied _breathing_ while I was in my dress!! The woman who fitted me was  ] I was 8st 8.. I now proudly squat at 11st 2  Clinic told me I probably wouldn't lose it by dieting because it's gain from Clomid.. but I feel like I should do something, you know? Sigh.. I can't stop thinking about cheese n chips now... oooooh, with mayo! 

[ hey.. sending you a million  vibes that this cycle isn't a BFN.. hang in there  ]

Pix.. thanks  You know.. I might just go nuts later and have myself some rice pudding   How are you today? You ok?


----------



## PixTrix

Go on treat yourself! I weighed myself through out stims and put on 3lbs weighed today and the 3lbs have disappeared! Must have been my eggies. I'm good thanks, just trying to be patient until I am introduced to my beanie babies!


----------



## serenfach

Oh wow, Pix.. you get to meet them tomorrow     !!!!! I'm excited for you!! Will you name them?


----------



## Laura36

Ooh, maybe my weight gain is also down to 9 months on clomid before my 4 x IVF cycles, lol.  I thought it was maybe just me eating too much cake and chocolate!  Not to mention about 3 take aways per week with DH.  

I am gonna have to make such an effort if I want to lose weight.  Mind you not being able to exercise during tx doesn't help either.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Seren. They have been called a few things today other than my beanie babies. Dipsey, La la and po was my DP's suggestion. You can imagine some of the names he came up with for our poochies!!! Then his love for broad beans came it to it!! Will come up with something just perfect when meet them tomorrow!

Laura, bound to put weight on with all the tx really messes with our bodies


----------



## serenfach

I think you're in there at the moment [ 11am isn't it??] ENJOY!  From what I've read/heard, it's a beautiful experience.

Your names will be perfect, whatever they are


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Seren, it was a true amazing touching experience


----------



## Queenie1

hi all, 

update from me i have cancelled my tx for october as i would like to get this discharge shorted before tx and october wasn't gonna give me enough time especially as they were putting me on the pill in sept. so have now booked in for tx in november going with a natural cycle so i won't have to take the pill - so won't have the worry incase the pill supressed my ovaries too much. so much happier now i have more time to sort things out and going with natural cycle. so ec is booked in for week beg 9th nov and week beg 16th nov just incase period is late or early.

they are also going to write me a ferring prescription for me to pick up tomorrow for my drugs. can i check with you all they said that i can get menopur from ferring but not suprecur and i will have to buy that from hosp pharmacy is this correct. 

queenie x


----------



## kara76

im sure they must be right, i cant tell you sorry hun. suprecur is cheap anyway its the menopur thats the expensive drug

im am glad your more at peace with a cycle in nov and thats not far away at all


----------



## Queenie1

where do you get your suprecur from.  not sure i can truly trust them when at tx app they told me there was not much difference between pharmacy and supplier. always have to check with you guys.

yes its not much difference only 2 weeks between ec weeks but the difference is not having to take pill now in sept i can wait for natural cycle end of oct giving me 2 months to sort discharge out. although louise just said on the phone that is was best not to take the pill when i have a scan to check linning as it could effect things. where as ceri said nothing about that.
always seem to get different answers off everyone.


----------



## kara76

some of the nurses are much more experienced than the others, debs and louise have been doing it for years and years

i had suprecur left from when my gp gave it to me hun so i didnt need to get any.

think im gona take my naughtie rex for a walk round a field cause im bored bored bored lol


----------



## Queenie1

thats good to know that they have been doing a long time.

enjoy your walk with rex and don't over do it.

thanks kara


----------



## miriam7

thats great queenie bet you feel better now its delayed


----------



## PixTrix

I know every delay is a disapointment Queenie, but at least you know that you are doing everything that you can to be at your best for tx. I would never take the pill before a tx again with the response that I had. Good luck Queenie


----------



## josiejo

Sounds like you are a lot more happy with this plan Queenie and its only delaying you by 2 weeks. I am booked in for the same week.

I hope you get the discharge problems sorted out soon.


----------



## kara76

hiya josie

you all sorted for your follow up?


----------



## josiejo

It was last week Kara, just not changed my ticker lol It went well and managed to have planning appointment at the same time. The quality of my eggs were a bit rubbish which she thinks may be linked to me having Crohn's, so plan is to start on steroids from the 1st day of period during treatment. Went off to Boots and spent a fortune of vitamins for both of us in hope that it will help too.


----------



## kara76

omg my brain really is not working is it lol

i know all this as you already told us, omg im getting confused with everything


----------



## josiejo

LOL I think you have a good excuse Kara.


----------



## PixTrix

sign of a healthy pregnancy brain mush Kara  

Hope the steroids do the trick for you josie


----------



## kara76

hehe i think there might be alot of laughing at me in the coming weeks lol

lost the plot

i have known people that steriods have worked wonders for so PMA, do you know what steriods? and dose? if you have told me im sorry lol


----------



## josiejo

Hehe, at least you can laugh at yourself Kara.

It will be 5mg of prednisolone I will be taking, I have been on pred a few times in the past because of crohns so hoping that with it being such a small dose I won't get any of the side effects. Saying that though, I will take all those side effects if it means the treatment will work.


----------



## kara76

i only got intial side effects from prednisolone


----------



## Queenie1

i'm feeling a lot happier now as doing tx in october was worrying me. 

josie that will be good to have someone might see you at ec. hope the steroids do the trick for you.


----------



## claire1

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on here much lately.  Recovering from op and went back to work on Monday after it.  Should have taken another week off, as we're really busy.  But don't to take advantage as hopefully will need to take time in Oct/Nov.

Queenie - Glad you've decided about treatment, hope everything is sorted before you start.

Josie - Wishing you all the best.

Ladies 2 weeks till our planning appointment, can you suggest any questions that we should ask?  Sorry kinda new to IVF and don't want to look stupid at the appointment and DH leaves all that stuff to me (I mean the questions), because of my job.  Have ordered some books today from amazon, but thought I'd ask you first.

Is there many for us having treatment Sept/Oct/Nov?

Sending us all lots of


----------



## miriam7

i think theres a thread on this board for follow up questions claire


----------



## claire1

I've looked at that,none were really appropriate, as not having a follow up appointment, it's the first cycle of IVF.  We've only had IUI and that was in a different clinic, our local hospital does that, when it didn't work they referred us to UHW.

No worries will take a look at the books when they arrive, to see if they can suggest something.


----------



## kara76

claire this thread will be useful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95100.0


----------



## claire1

Thank you Kara, it was useful have written some of them down.  Have a busy week this week, so an hoping the next 2 weeks goes quickly, and the last 2 have dragged.

Hope your OK.

Thanks again


----------



## miriam7

sorry claire was in rush posting last night    hope 2 weeks goes a bit quicker for you ..wont be long and you will be cycling


----------



## serenfach

Hiya *Claire*  I'm another booked in for tx in October. I don't know what cycle thread to post on as I start my pill in September.. EC booked for w/c Oct 26th, but af is late [again!] so it might be Nov before I actually get to EC stage 

I wasn't really sure of what questions to ask either. We saw Grace.. nice woman.. very professional and understanding. When she had looked at all the test results, she decided what protocol would be best for us.. it was _then_ that I had questions.. they sort of came naturally once we knew what we were going to be doing. It was all more or less explained anyway and we also saw Jodie the nurse - also very helpful! 

I did have a few Q's in my head, but when we got there and started checking through the fortms we had filled in, there was a question about embryo storage and what we wanted to do with them in the future [if we have any.. hopefully we will!] - unfortunately it all kinda hit me at that moment and I burst into tears, so the very few Q's I did have, I forgot about anyway.

Good luck with the appt 

Ho to everyone else Xx


----------



## Flash123

Hi every one,

Hope u are all doing fine.
have just got back from planning appt. Dep is so fab and lovely. She seems to really understand what you are going through - she is realistic but also keeps you positive.  

Am starting to D/R on sept 7th - not long now !!!! Clinic really busy so will prob D/R for 3 weeks with E/T penciled in for week of Oct 12th. All 3 of our snow baby blasts are being thawed so fingers crossed they will all make it .

Take care all

Liz XXXX


----------



## kara76

liz thats great

yeah debs is great i have to say. wow hunni not long til you start jabbing away. i believe the current thaw rate is 98% which is great as they vitrified the embryos rather that the older ,method of freezing

yay yay its very exciting


----------



## Flash123

thanks kara - have to say it is fab seeing you posting on the pregnancy board -   

Yeh am feeling really dif about this one. Am far more relaxed. Last time I followed everything to the letter, onlt ate organic, didn't drink after christmas ( don't drink much anyway!) but I was totally neurotic. This time I am going to 'try' to relax and even enjoy it.

We have decided not to tell anyone this time. Last time I was more worried about telling others it hadn't worked that looking after me and dh. I am an only child and my dad died when i was 12 so me and my mum are really close. She took it harder than us. She is a devote catholic and she even stopped going to church for a long time,  so I have decided not to tell her. It is a really hard decision because I tell her eveything and i just hope i am doing the right thing.

Take care

Liz XXXX


----------



## Taffy Girl

Great news Liz - good luck hun  

You must do what feels right for you  
Will be a lovely surprise for your mum when it works


----------



## marieclare

Good news on your cycle dates liz, i love Debbie too she is so lovely. I understand the dilemma about whether to tell but it does sound like you have done the right thing as it will spare your mum the worry. 

can i ask a silly question, what drugs do you have to take for a fet?

xx


----------



## kara76

for a medicated FET you take suprecur to down reg and then progynova to thicken the lining, then after et cyclogest or gestone


----------



## marieclare

ah ok thanks karam that must be what my recipient was taking then. they kept talking about her having scans and i couldnt work out what she would have been taking when i was on stims


----------



## kara76

yeah thats what she would have taken, so everything would have been timed properly


----------



## PixTrix

Fab news Liz, you will soon be started, loads of luck  

How are you feeling Marie?


----------



## Flash123

Have decided am going to keep trying to get fit - starting today.

have been watching shopping channel all morn looking at what machine to buy - that's my contribution for the day


----------



## kara76

liz sounds like a good way to get fit lol


----------



## PixTrix

thats the way Liz - break yourself in gently!


----------



## Cath34

Hey girls, Greeting from Florida.   Sorry no personals but just to let you know I am wishing everyone lots of luck for their cycle this month.   xx


----------



## PixTrix

hello there Cath, hope you having a fab holiday x


----------



## kara76

oh cath i bet its lovely there

hope to see you when you get home


----------



## Queenie1

cath hope you are having a fab time in florida. enjoy the sun.


----------



## miriam7

liz thats my idea of exercise! hope holidays going well cath


----------



## Laura36

Cath, hope you are enjoying a lovely holiday in the sun.  I can see on your sig that you plan FET in Sept.  That's fab news.


----------



## Jule

Cath Have a fab holiday and relax before you go for your FET


----------



## serenfach

My af arrived this morning.. whooppeee!  THANK God for that. It ended up a 44 day cycle.. I thought the ole witch would never get here! She's being horrendous, but at least she's finally here and I can move on..

So.. I start my DR today [sort of DR, anyway] .. took my first pill this morning  Next step [hopefully!] is a scan on October 12th.

Am I cycling on my own?


----------



## Cath34

No I am cycling too!! FET for me this time as I have 2 blasts on ice!!!


----------



## josiejo

I'm due to start Suprecur on the 11th October but my cycle has gone slightly out so I imagine it will be later that week. Due to have egg collection week beginning 9th November but suspect that will now be the following week.

I just want to get started, though I did have a mini melt down about it yesterday as we were trying to decide what to do about seeing family in December and I started panicing about if it didn't work and having to be sociable and festive. Anyway, I have found my positivity again and desperate to get going.
Glad your AF finally arrived serenfach.


----------



## claire1

I have planning appointment tomorrow, so hopefully will be cycling soon.

Serenfach bet your glad   has finally shown her ugly head.  Fingers crossed that you don't see her again.

Cath good luck with your  's

Josiejo hope your feeling a little better?  Christmas is a nightmare for us I can fully understand what your feeling.


----------



## kara76

seren bet your please af has arrive so try and chill a little now

cath woo hoo girl, i have high hopes for these blasties

claire good luck with your planning appointment

josie melt down is normal and just think that your tx will work and your'll have a wonder crimbo


----------



## marieclare

Good luck girls, sending lots of positive vibes your way for lots of great results on this thread


----------



## serenfach

*Cath*.. just read your sig.. you've had a huge journey already! Hope this is the one  
I'm amazed at some of the ladies on here and all you've been through.. but you keep going and that by itself is a huge inspiration to someone like me who is coming in as a 'first timer' 

*Josie*.. keeping positivity going might actually be the hardest part of ttc. It's so so difficult sometimes isn't it, but we always manage to find it from somewhere, else we wouldn't have got here  You're around about the same time as me re.. I have EC provisionally booked for w/c October 26th. Oh and as for Christmas, I;m an emotional wreck at that time of year anyway! - I know exactly what you mean. What was ICSI like? Grace mentioned that we may end up going down that route but that she couldn't state for definite until the actual day came..

*Claire*.. hope your appt goes well tomorrow!  What are you hoping they'll say?

*Kara*..  Yep, I am on my way to chillaxing now. My af is ridiculously painful/heavy but it's worth it just to be able to have closure on the past cycle. Hope you're doing ok  I;m gonna go read the other thread to see if you've posted about your scan..

Thanks, *Marie* 

Keep the PMA in here ladies!


----------



## Queenie1

cath so pleased to hear you are doing tx again i'm sure your snowbabies will be the one for you.

josie jo sounds like we might be around the same time as i am booked in for either week beg 9th and 16th of november. i had the same thoughts as you about xmas as i have my brother and his 2 month old staying for xmas so have to be socialble with him and his family.

claire good luck with your app

seren glad to hear af has arrived


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Queenie


----------



## Cath34

Thanks everyone, Ive been thinking that my lining could have been a little too thin in previous cycles, although triple lined everytime, its about 8mm and I really would like it to be more than that. the glory of a FET is that we have time on our side to improve this. Wouldnt it be lovely if this was the simple solution to my problems?!!!

Good luck to everyone cycling this month. xx


----------



## miriam7

threads going to be busy by looks of it  sending lots of luck and


----------



## josiejo

Oh its good that there are a few of us.

I have recovered from my mini meltdown, they are pretty much a weekly occurence but finding it easier to snap out of it especially by reading positive stories on here.

All I need now is for my next period to arrive on time and for DH to get well again. He is never ill yet since the beginning of July he has hd tonsilittis pretty much non stop and is currently on his 6th dose of penicillin. He is off to doc on Tuesday so fingers crossed he has some good news for him otherwise he is looking at having to have his tonsils out.

Best of luck everyone


----------



## PixTrix

Come on girlies you can do it this is going to be a lucky thread   loads of luck everyone


----------



## Flash123

Hey - everyone. Can i join in ?

Started d/ring on mon. have baseline scan booked for sept 18th. we have 3 snow blast babies and hopefully will be bringing 2 home on either the week beg 5th or 12th of october (depends hoe busy they are)  

Good luck to us all .

Have a good feeling coz everywhere i look i keep seeing 3 magpies. Daft i know - but it all helps!!! lol


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Well we had our appointment this afternoon, was a little disappointed that we didn't get to see one of the senior Dr's from the team.  As the lady that we saw, had to keep popping out to check things with Grace.

All being said, she did re scan me and said that I do have PCO, it has only taken 7 years for someone to diagnose this, as no one could give me a definite answer.  Have now been started on metformin, and have been put on the antagonist protocol.

As the clinic is very busy at the mo, we're unable to start treatment until November.  But at least I can go away for my birthday and not worry about treatment.  And the metformin may have chance to work (fingers crossed that I don't get the   side effects).  

Fingers crossed for everyone and lots of


----------



## Queenie1

claire glad to hear that at last you have a diagnosis and good to hear you have a date set for tx. when have they booked you in for ec.  clinic is very busy at the moment it seems.


----------



## claire1

Queenie 

Yes very pleased that we know why, but slightly upset that it's my fault we haven't been able to conceive.  We're provisonly booked in for the 30th of November, it seems like a lifetime away, but I know that it will soon be here before we know it.

They were very busy this pm, the waiting room was full at 3:30, and Jodie did say that they were very busy at the mo.  Don't know if thats good or bad.

When are you planning on starting treatment?  Hope everything goes OK with your scan and that you get some answers.


----------



## kara76

claire its good you know how a plan and can move towards it


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Claire, it is good that they have now found the PCO, you shouldn't blame yourself though. I'm sure you DH doesn't blame you   I'd break in gently with the metformin with only 1 a day, saying that mind it may not effect you. Always better on a full stomach and preferably non sugary or fatty meals tend to help


----------



## josiejo

Glad you have got a diagnosis Claire. It is a little frustrating how busy the clinic is, we had hoped to have started this month but it just gives us more time to prepare for it.
Trying to be organised but getting a wee bit confused (not hard!) on what extras to do why downregging. I have already started on Pre conception vitamins and extra folic acid, also on caffine free tea which I actually prefer. What other vitamins/suppliments and food/drink do you recommend to take and avoid during down regulation?


----------



## Flash123

Glad to hear things are getting sorted claire. Good luck   

Josie - good question. Have started down regging this week and was also wondering what extras to do. Read somewhere about isotonic drinks but can't remember if that is for egg quality, to aid collection or if it could help implantation - not much good really am I  
Also was wondering generally when a/f arrives when d/r. Last time at was after about 13/14 days. Started d/r on mon and have baseline scan booked for next fri. Really silly question but would they still do the scan if i was still bleeding - because isn't that scan to see if the lining is thin enough to start? 

Also any else get constipated and REALLY windy while d/r - or is it just my diet
Take care everyone


----------



## jayneej

Hey ladies i'm gonna be joining you too, our NHS funded cycle has finally arrived!  I'm not really a sept/oct, more nov/dec as like Claire1 i'm penicilled in for egg collection w/c 30th November too!  I was real impatient waiting to get started again after over a year out but now I've got the dates my nerves are starting to kick in already  

I was scanned on thursday morning and the gonapeptyl seems to have done it's job and my fibroid has shrunk from over 8cm to just under 3cm, fingers crossed it it doesn't start to bulk out again as soon as the stims start.  I have 2 more jabs of this before then though on the 8th October and 5th November and this has already d/r'd me so once the ball starts rolling it's going to seem so much quicker than my previous 2 attempts.  

We saw Dr Gorgy in London on Wednesday for the results of my immune testing and I'll be having intralipid treatment with him alongside my IVF and he has also said I will need baby Aspirin from now, Clexane, steroids and Gestone injections as well as the bum bullets.  Does anyone know if the clinic will prescribe me these extras (obviously not the intralipids)?  I'm also going to ask about assisted hatching as at my last clinic they were going to this for my FET, and any subsequent fresh cycles that I would have. 

Oops just seen the time, best be off I'm supposed to be leaving to go shopping in Cardiff with my mum and 4 y/o neice at 10:30 and I'm still on here with my hair wrapped in a towel!  

Jayne


----------



## kara76

wow girls things are really moving for you all

jaynee thats great your nhs cycle is here. ask the clinic about prescribing the extra, gestone shouldnt be a problem. i would deffo ask about AH not sure if this is funded on the nhs as i have only had it on self funding cycles

good luck all


----------



## claire1

Hi Jaynee so glad to see that your cycling with me.  Nov seems ages away, but I'm sure it will be here before we know it.  Have already told DH that I will need to sort Christmas out before EC as I don't think that I will get everything on-line (don't really need an excuse to go shopping).

Well seem to be OK on Metformin, but only on a low dose at the momnet, but at least I've not had any  .

Liz isotonic drinks are good if you have ohhs.  As Jodie was telling us how to reduce the risk she said to drink milk, but milk makes me ill, so she suggested lucozade as it does the same job.

Josiejo just the usual supplements, I have read that you should stop all herbal remedies.  I think a healthy diet is the best, with nothing special, but someone else may have a better suggestion.


----------



## Taffy Girl

wow this thread is starting to move   good luck girls - and try and enjoy the ride. 
Jayne - we had assisted hatching on our nhs cycle - oh and gestone.


----------



## Laura36

Lovely to see a busy Sept/Oct thread girls. wishing you all loads and loads of luck


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - good luck for your appointment tomorrow. Hope all goes well and that Grace manages to answer all your questions   
x


----------



## kara76

queenie good luck and i hope that grace is able to help you

are you still having the discharged?


----------



## claire1

Queenie

Hope everything goes OK tomorrow, and that you get some answers, so that you can start treatment soon.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for all

yes still getting it kara.
i have just written out my questions. scan is at 8.30 so gonna have to be up early.


----------



## kara76

best to get it done and dusted nice and early though


----------



## serenfach

Ello all  Hope everyone is doing ok in here 

I have a question regarding my Pill: I came off the pill 6 years ago this month [bizzare that I am on it this month!?] and when I was taking it, af lasted for 4 days. When I came off, af became 4.5 - 5 days long. I'm CD 6 now and still bleeding  Is it maybe just because it's new to my body? Or should I call clinic? Bleed isn't heavy etc, but this is the longest bleed I can recall in all these years.

Any advice appreciated  Bear in mind I am a bag of nerves on this countdown, so it maybe nothing and I'm just worrying.

Thanks,
Laura Xx

ps - Good luck, *Queenie*


----------



## Laura36

Hi Laura,
I wouldn't worry too much as 6 days is not that long. If it were me I would probably call the clinic tomorrow anyway though to ask the question.  Just so it takes it off your mind if nothing else. Do you have a date pencilled in for EC?  

Queenie - loads of luck for tomorrow's scan hun.


----------



## kara76

i personally wouldnt worry and if anything you want a nice long bleed to thin the lining and this is what is happen

if you are overly concerned call for reasurance


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for tomorrow Queenie.


----------



## Cath34

Good luck today Queenie, hope it all goes well. x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

thanks for your messages
grace scanned me and she said that there is fluid at my cervix more than normally there, she said it could contain old blood and that is where the spotting is coming from. she said it was nothing for me to worry about and it was no where near my uterus so would not affect tx. my lining is triple linned and i had a large follicle on my right ovary which is the one due to be released in the next few days. she did say she would be able to do something about the fluid at egg collection if i wanted. but didn't need to have anything done before. she wants me to go back next thursday for another scan ( cd21) so she can check on it. so they have pictures of it at beg of cycle(cd5) middle of cycle(cd11) and end of cycle.

so november here i come for tx can't wait.


----------



## Cath34

Excellent news Queenie, well done.


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, that's brilliant news. You can focus on your next tx now.  And who knows perhaps a miracle with a large follicle that's going to be released in the next few days.  You'd better get


----------



## marieclare

Sounds good Queenie, its great that they are taking such good care of you. Not long til November now


----------



## claire1

Queenie

Thats fab news.  Look forward to cycling with you in Nov.


----------



## Queenie1

laura funny you should say that as i just said exactly the same thing to dh


----------



## Laura36

Excellent, hope he's not working tonight!  Just think of the spare cash if you didn't need to cycle in November, lol.


----------



## Queenie1

ooh yeah money would be fab. no dh is not working tonight although he is shattered after doing nights and overtime all weekend. but you never know perhaps i can persuade him, although we have tomorrow and the next nite.


----------



## jayneej

Fab news Queenie, looking forward to cycling with you in November too, unless you get a miracle BFP first with that follie!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - sounds like good news   
Hope and   the  does the trick    have some  just in case


----------



## miriam7

great news queenie im thinking same as girls you better make use of that big follie    jayne nov will be here very soon bet you cant wait to get started   taffy i had to pay the assisted hatching fee on my nhs frozen go was yours on fresh go ?


----------



## PixTrix

That is great news Queenie, glad that Grace is keeping a good eye on you. Hope you manage to take advantage of having that juicy follie  

Good luck to you all, I hope this is a lucky thread


----------



## kara76

queenie i am so pleased your mind is at ease now

getting busy tonight and tomorrow, you lucky girl lol


----------



## serenfach

Good news, *Queenie*  As for DH.. don't give him the option lol.. jump on him! 

Thanks for the replies to my question, too.. bleeding stopped today, anyway  28 days to my scan..


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news Queenie. Here's hoping you have some good luck before November


----------



## kara76

Loving seeing the tickers tick down

time will fly girls so enjoy all the things you wont be able to soon


----------



## serenfach

Just passing.. thought I'd drop off some *extra* PMA and some luck dust in here for everyone  

         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
        

*Miriam*.. any chance you could get your lucky dancing bush out for us, bute?


----------



## Shellebell

kara76 said:


> Loving seeing the tickers tick down


And yours is where


----------



## kara76

shell sshh about the ticker lol

im not 100% what ticker to have lol a count up , count down or what lol


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

It's very quiet on here lately.  Hope everyone is OK.  Lots of             for us all.


----------



## Queenie1

yes it is quiet at the moment.

just wanted to know how long ferring(homecare) take to deliver med.s. also do i send all 3 sheets of prescription or just the top copy. thanks buying meds is new to me.

my prescription is for menopur. what do i do about cyclogest / gestone do i get a prescription for that or just buy it from clinic when i get to ec.

thanks


----------



## Cath34

Queenie - you'll get another prescription from clinic at EC where your DH will go and get it as you will probably still be out of it after sedation.


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, I am clueless on the buying meds too, I just got the Menopur at the clinic as I was told that for that they were as cheap as anywhere. It cost under £50 for that and some steroids.

I am getting impatient now, I am not very good at waiting on things but we are almost there. Trying to keep myself busy by getting my new business off the ground, really exciting as had my 1st order this week


----------



## claire1

I know how you feel Josiejo, November cant come quick enough.  What is your business?  Hope time goes quickly for you


----------



## kara76

queenie you can either get from clinic pharmancy or get a private script before hand, are you opting to go for gestone?

josie under £50 for menopur? did you only get a couple?

claire i bet your willing the days away now 

girls the time will soon be here, my advice is to enjoy the run up to treatment, have a few drinks and enjoy things you wont be able to afterwards


----------



## josiejo

Oh sorry, been a bit thick, it was Suprecur that I got not the menopur, doh!

Claire, I have just started doing canvas prints of customers photographs. ******** is a great source of free advertising as all my upcoming orders are old school and college friends that I have got back in touch with through it.


----------



## kara76

josie lol 

your work sounds interesting, can you canvas print from any photo?


----------



## josiejo

Yeah! Though I haven't tried old photos yet, they have all been digital ones so far. I am finding it really fun though some parts are really frustrating as they are so fiddly, I can do up to AO size posters too.

I am supposed to be getting the house organised for our visitors coming tomorrow but keep finding myself being drawn to the laptop, another 5 min


----------



## claire1

Oh josiejo

Sounds good, may pm you in the next few weeks, as DH takes fab photo's and there are a few that I would like put onto canvas.  I know mum wanted one so would be a good Xmas present.

Yes Kara I am willing the days away, especially as I've been to see my bestfriends new baby today and he is so gorgeous.  It will be us one day


----------



## Queenie1

kara haven't made mind up yet about gestone. does anyone know if there is much difference between clinic's price for gestone and cyclogest and private prescription. 
if i buy it now on private scrip and then i don't get to ec/et it will be wasted.


how long does it take to get meds from ferring. want to leave buying it until nearer tx has i don't have to worry about storing it.

josie job sounds interesting i love canvas pictures.

know how you all feel ladies i can't wait to get started again now. roll on end oct for me


----------



## miriam7

i would love a canvas of maia would have hard job picking a picture tho as we have took so many   hope times starts moving for you lot but try enjoy your wait go out and enjoy yourself and have i drink i did


----------



## kara76

no 100% sure how long the meds take queenie i would say give yourself at least a week from sending the script.


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, I have bought meds from ferring twice. They took about 7-10 days from sending the script.  They phoned me for credit card number and told me the delivery day.  Very easy and efficient although you do need to plan ahead so you have them ready.

Who is first to go with Sept/Oct cyclers ladies?  Anyone having baseline soon?  Hope you are all ok and excited.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara and laura.

will send script once oct is here. think i will buy menopur from ferring and get gestone/cyclogest from clinic if i get to ec/et.

not sure about others but my af is due around 29th oct- doing short protocol so ec is booked week beg 9th and 16th nov. don't really fit this thread i should be on a nov one.


----------



## Queenie1

when you get your med's from ferring do you just post the top copy of the private script. and keep the copies underneath


----------



## claire1

Laura like Queenie I should be on the Nov thread too.  On antagonist protocol so due to start pill on the 5th of Nov and EC provisionally on the 30th.

I think there are a few that are having treatment in the next few weeks, but not quite sure who, as it's very quiet on here.  There must be lots of couples who don't use this site, as the clinic is very busy at the mo.


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, yes post the top copy to ferring. Make sure your phone number is on there as they will call you to take payment and arrange delivery.

Hi Claire


----------



## Queenie1

thank laura.

hi clarie, glad i have someone joining me in nov. perhaps we should change the thread subject to sept/oct/nov


----------



## josiejo

I'm due to start down regging on 11th October so I am more a Oct/Nov cycler too, I am on long protocol.  Queenie, I think we are due for egg collection at roughtly the same time.


----------



## Queenie1

ooh thats good there are 3 of us having ec in nov. josie would be great if we end up on the same day we might get to meet each other.


----------



## claire1

Yes I agree we should change it to include Nov too, we may as well add Dec onto the end.  

Lots of         to us and    that we all get a lovely present off   this year


----------



## kara76

maybe shell our mod would be kinda enough to change the title


----------



## serenfach

Ello all  hope you're all doing ok 

*Q*: does everyone need to know their LH result before starting UR? I've been reading different diaries and it seems lots of women have their LH tested the same time as their FSH. I had my FSH done at my doctors [assuming my LH was being tested too] but they've just told me they don't have a result for my LH. The nurse said all she could see was: 'Lutenizing hormone range 1.4 - 8.9'. << Is that my result or just the range??

Confused


----------



## serenfach

Also [sorry my cup brimeth over with Q's at the moment] >> I am to stop my contraceptive pill on Oct 7th.. I started taking it Sept 8th.. that's 30 days straight  Is that right? Has anyone undergone antagonist protocol using the Pill and been on it that long?


----------



## Queenie1

seren sorry not sure about answers to your questions but i'm sure someone will be along to help soon.


omg i just phoned ferring for a quote on how much my menopur will cost for 450iu for 10days and they said £768.00. it is so expensive it is just not fair.

what do you all do about pregnal (trigger jab) do you buy from ferring or from clinic. 

also do ferring supply syringes and needles or does clinic.


----------



## jayneej

Woohoo, our letter informing us that we are the top of the NHS list has arrived along with all the consent forms and the DVD for us to watch.  It is all becoming more real by the day, eek!  So nervous about starting again but excited too.  

I agree Queenie the drugs are so expensive.  On our 2 private cycles with BCRM I was injecting 300iu of Puregon at £92 a day!  They were charging £20 per 75iu of Menopur at the time which means your dose would be £120 a day.  They used Healthcare at Home for the drugs but you had to pay through the clinic not direct to the company and I'm sure they were probably making money on this too as well as the fees for the IVF/ICSI. 

Seren, sorry I cant help you either.  By the time I start stims on the 16th November I will have been down regged  since June as the gonapeptyl injections I have been having have shut me down already.

Mind's gone blank now, my memory is so bad since I've been on these injections but just wanna say hope everyone else is doing okay. 

I'm off now to undercoat the skirting boards in our front room.  We have been renovating a house since July 2007 and its one mad rush now to hopefully get all the decorating finished that needs to be done before we start treatment so that I can just chill


----------



## marieclare

Wow Queenie that is a fair whack   , hope someone can advise you on the pregnyl soon, I just got everything from clinic last time so no help sorry  

No help to you either Seren but lots of good wishes, hope you girls are all doing ok xxx


----------



## marieclare

Hello Jaynee, brilliant news on getting to the top of the list. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Cath34

Queenie - personally ifound it easier to get the trigger from the pharmacy at the hosp as its only small and you need to do it on time!!! I did get all my drugs from from Ferring when at IVF  Wales which was cheaper than clinic but hey I paid £1000 for mine in London merionel & Fostimon and not a high dosage starting at 300iu dropping to 75iu and then nothing for 10 days!!! Mind you if I was to tell you everything girls you'd have heart failure!!! eg Viagra, £230 for 24 tablets!!! Hope you feel a bit better now?!!


----------



## kara76

seren maybe your go didnt test for your LH. yes it does sound like you will be taking the pill for 30 days straight, i took for 39 days straight, you could always double check details with clinic

jaynee you must be pleased your nhs go has come through

queenie, thats not a bad price hun and i would get the trigger from clinic as its only a tenner anyway

cath hope your well hunni, your drug list is pretty mental


----------



## btbam

Thought I'd pop on and say hi girls.. hope everyone's keeping well in this maddness!!

Kara - how's the pregnancy going - have you had many scans?  Hope you're loving every minute of it.

Cath - good luck with the FET this month.

Queenie - not long to wait now for your next go, glad it's  all going ahead

Jaynee, Marieclare, Laura, Josiejo - hope it all goes really well for you.


Hugs &


----------



## jayneej

Oh well the painting has been scrapped, the filling that I did when I got in from work is still not dry enough to rub down  , didnt really feel like doing it anyway if I'm honest  .  

Cath can I pick your brains?  I'll be having intralipids with Dr G for my NK cells and cant remember when he said I would need them, I think it was day 5 of stims but cant remember for the first one but cant remember after that.  Now that I've got all my treatment dates I need to let him know, would it be best to phone him or e-mail?


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all good to hear that pregnal is only a tenner, 

wow cath your bill sounds awful makes mine sound cheap. good luck with your fet

jaynne congrats on getting to the top of list. can i ask why you changed for bristol to ivf wales

btbam good to see you hope you are well


----------



## Cath34

jayneej- if you ring dr g he will tell you when he wants to give you Intralipids. Yes day 5/6 sounds right and if you need another maybe just before ET or like me i'm having IVIG day of ET but i had one week before last also. Best of luck x


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies


----------



## miriam7

queenie its so unfair its so expensive   jaynee great news you are top of the list


----------



## Laura36

Hope all our Sept/Oct ladies are doing really well.

Queenie, I have always been on 450 dose of menopur and it is v expensive.  I think last time I bought 8 days of drugs from ferring then planned to get the rest from the clinic if I needed to stimm for longer. In the end the clinic gave me some from their fridge (left overs) and I didn't stimm for all that long so saved a little bit.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jaynee - fab that you have reached the top of the list and have some dates - wishing you lots of luck  

Cath - hope you are doing ok - is FET coming up soon? Will keep everything crossed for you 

Btbam - nice to hear from you - hope you are doing ok 

Wishing you all lots of luck and


----------



## kara76

btbam nice to see you, how are you? thanks for asking after me, im going well hun

laura hiya hunni

cath how are you hun? chilling  out i hope


----------



## PixTrix

good luck girlies, there will soon be some lovely BFP's here for sure


----------



## Cath34

Well can I be the first!!! Its a   for me girls and I cant believe it!!!! I did my bloods on Monday day 6 post 6 day ET and my level was 27. Yesterday it was 73, 8 days post ET!!! I AM STILL IN SHOCK!!! Off down to London for IVIG tomorrow to keep my NK's away!!!!!!!!! Early days I know. Good old Dr Gorgy, he is a guru!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG Cath that is just THE most fantastic news - I am so, so chuffed for you hun. 
Have been thinking about you and hoping you'd be lucky this time  
Well done Dr Gorgy - and good luck for a healthy pregnancy Cath 
x


----------



## miriam7

o my   that is absolutely brill news   really pleased for you ...take it easy


----------



## jayneej

Huge congratulations Cath on your   I had read on Dr G's thread that you weren't hopeful and was so hoping you were gonna be wrong.   I guees this is where you are now! 

I so hope Dr G can work his magic on me too x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wowsers Cath, huge congratulations x


----------



## kara76

cath        

do my smiles say it all

lovely to see you today


----------



## claire1

Cath

Congrats to you both


----------



## Queenie1

cath that is absolutely fantastic news congratulations


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls, what a complete shock is all I can say!!!! I wrote it off from the start really - which was wrong I know!!! Especially as Miriam is living proof with Mia that 1 frostie is all it can take!!! I only had 1 survive the thaw out of 2 and i was gutted!! Mind you girls for those of you with lots of failed cycles my advise to you is get your immunes tested as if it wasnt for the concocsion of drugs I'm on it would never have happened and I would still be throwing my money at it getting nowhere fast and unaware of my problems!!


----------



## Jule

Wow Cath that is great news so pleased for you


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news Cath. Big congratulations to you both.


----------



## marieclare

Wow Cath thats brilliant, congratulations!
xxx


----------



## btbam

Congratulations Cath... that's wonderful news     

We're back on the rollercoaster again ourselves, so seeing postive news is just what I need.  Enjoy your pregnancy!
J x


----------



## kara76

btbam

so are you down regging for FET?


----------



## miriam7

it is so true that all that is needed is a lucky 1   is it sinking in yet cath?


----------



## btbam

Hi Kara,
No FETs for us.  We started back with IUI -again I've over-responded and as we can't afford IVF just yet we're praying the numbers of follies have decreased enough for us to go ahead with follicle reduction and IUI on tuesday.


----------



## kara76

good luck with tuesday and i hope your follies have reduced


----------



## serenfach

Congrats, Cath!


----------



## ANDI68

A big congrats Cath xx


----------



## kara76

seren 

7 days woo hoo bet you cant wait now


----------



## serenfach

Hey Kara   Yeah, not long now.. I'm ridiculously nervous  

How are you feeling? You okay now? - you were ill weren't you?  Hope you're better! 

I often read in here, but you all know each other so well and chat so much, I get kinda lost and don't want to interrupt. It's all good though.. I'm learning and keeping up with you all and how you're doing etc 

Xx


----------



## miriam7

im sure you wont be interupting   i cant keep up either lol


----------



## kara76

you just got to jump in with both feet

we were all new once


----------



## Cath34

Thanks everyone once again. Although I know I am technically pregnant, I am still waiting for the bad news!!!!!!!!! I am really scared for the HB scan but I guess everyone is! I just need to wise up I guess. 
Good luck to everyone this month again. Keep the faith. xx


----------



## miriam7

good luck cath ...when will you get a scan


----------



## kara76

cath your feelings are 100% normal huni


----------



## serenfach

Sorry, rushing.. at work. 2 quick Q's: no af yet and I have my scan on Monday. I'm frightened that it isn't going to arrive at all before scan day - will there be any point in the scan if it hasn't?

Also will they still scan if you have heavy af? [Mine are very heavy/clotting normally]

Thanks Xx


----------



## kara76

when did you take your last pill?

they tend you want af to come over the weekend so dont panic

dont worry yet, with your protocol you will very likely be bleeding at the scan and this is fine. the pill should keep your lining thin so you might fine your af isnt as heavy as with a natural cycle


----------



## serenfach

Hi *Kara*.. thanks for the reply 

I took my last Pill on Wednesday. I explained to Jodie when we were last there that when I was on the Pill before, my cycles remained irregular.. I said I probably won't get af until my strange body decides it's time, regardless of the Pill. She said she used to be the same, but told me to carry on anyway. If no af, they won't scan will they?

The appt is early and we're coming from Merthyr.. I don't really want a wasted trip as we're both taking time off work for it. DH is ok as he has his own business, but I don't want to mess my [new] boss about and end having to go down there again 2/3/4 days later. I had af pains all last week, but they've completely gone last 2/3 days 

There's so many other things going on in my life at the moment, I am really highly strung right now


----------



## claire1

Serenfach

When I saw Jodie she told me that if I hadn't had af by scan day to ring them that morning and they would tell me what to do, and prob give me a few extra days to see if af starts.  Not sure what they do after that sorry.  What time are you going down on Monday, can you ring at 8:30 for advise.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for replying, *Clare* 

Appt is 10am. 8.30 isn't too early then, no? I thought they didn't open until 9am. I'll call first thing then, thanks Xx

ps - Sorry, ladies.. I'm just a bag of nerves lately


----------



## kara76

last pill wednesday so af will probably come tomorrow  or sunday

they might still want to scan you as you have been on the pill for a couple of month right? your lining might be very very thin and you might not get an af!!!

dont panic yet there is loads of time and you must think about yourself and not your boss, this is more important

i remember you worrying last time af was due so how long did that take after the last pill?


----------



## claire1

No problems.

No there should be someone there at 8:30.  They must start around that time as I have a scan booked for 8:30 in a few weeks.

I know how you feel.  Have all these thoughts, feelings and anxieties running around my head at the mo.  It's not the easiest time but try and keep a PMA.


----------



## serenfach

*Kara*.. I wasn't on the Pill last time I had a freak out about af  That was just me desperately hanging on to my last chance of a BFP before IVF starts. You're right about my boss, of course, it's just that my last boss [who was a woman, so it made a big difference] completely understood and was brilliant about me having time off etc. She left and unfortunately my new boss is a man who I had to try and explain all of this too this morning.. it didn't go too well, but he was okay about it.

Yeah, *Clare*, this does throw up a whole array of mixed emotions and anxieties and normally [even though I'm a bit nuts on the emotional front] I do keep my PMA going. I guess it's all just so real all of a sudden and I haven't really had chance to get used to it what with everything else.

I'm hoping af arrives tomorrow or Sunday and then I'll [hopeflly] calm down a bit 

ps - Anyone here from Tredegar way? My brother-in-laws Aunt has gone missing.. she left work yesterday and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## kara76

they tend to tell people to take the last pill on the wednesday and plan for you to get af saturday or sunday, it will come

if you can hun try and calm yourself down now, have a hot bath and some sex that will help


----------



## miriam7

o gosh laura that doesnt sound too good bout brother in laws aunt   hope af comes soon i better get the bush dance out


----------



## Shellebell

SF ~ I have found that cinamon in milk usually helps bring on an AF   Wether it be some in warm milk or some of that cinamon grahams cereal (or whatever it is called now  )


----------



## serenfach

Thanks to you, good ladies of FF 

I was about to sit down and write: Ok, so I need miriam's bush out [lol] a hot bath, some groovy lovin' with my wonderful DH ['wonderful' because he just did all the cleaning, bless him.. he wasn't so wonderful yesterday when we were supposed to get jiggy, but instead he fell asleep on his face on the couch  ] and a nice warm glass of cinammon milk [which sounds really tasty actually!] BUT wait.. what's this? >> I was stopped on my way to the laptop by a familiar shooting pain in my lower back.. went to the loo to check.. and whaddya know, the ole witch is on her way  I can calm down now 

Thanks for putting up with my mental days, girls! You helped loads over the last 24hrs.. thanks loads Xx 

Hope everyone's doing ok??


----------



## claire1

Glad to hear that the   has shown her ugly head.   that you don't see her for a while after this month.


----------



## kara76

told you so told you so

perfect timing for a monday baseline. now enjoy the weekend without that worry


----------



## serenfach

Thanks again, *Kara*  Yeah I've relaxed now, though af has been a right ole cowbag 

Sorry, *Miriam*.. I forgot to reply to you re my brother in law's Aunt.. they found her body this morning, in the river. It looks like suicide, but they're not sure yet. I don't know all the details. So sad.. she's left behind a 5 year old boy and a husband. Who knows what goes on in people's minds, eh?


----------



## kara76

SB good luck tomorrow and what awful news, im sorry


----------



## miriam7

oh no thats real sad ...i saw she was missing in my local paper yesterday ...bloody awfull her poor family


----------



## claire1

Serenfach good luck for scan tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Seren, good luck with your Baseline tomorrow.  Sorry to hear you've had such horrible news about your family.


----------



## Queenie1

seren good luck with scan tomorrow.  sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, girls.. I read your posts last night but I was too tired to reply. I went this morning with your good luck wishes in mind 

Well.. it's my first proper  today  Good news is my womb lining is 2.9 and I;m all ready to go.. bad news is I have full PCOS on both ovaries now [it was PCO on my left ovary previously] but hey ho, the good news outweighs the bad, so I can't really grumble. PMA PMA PMA!!!!!

Lorraine?? [I always forget peoples names.. I really do have a terrible memory] scanned me and explained that I need to be scanned more often than 'average' because I have lots of follicles and she says she's concerned they maybe too big a week from now, so I have to have a scan Friday again and another next Monday or Tuesday. Gonal F starts this evening [DH can't wait to 'stab' me lol, charming!] and so that's that. I'm officially 'on the road' 

Thanks again for the good luck wishes.. I'm someone who takes things like that to heart [I'm ridiculously soppy and emotional unfortunately] so thank you, sincerely  Xx

Everyone here okay? Hope so


----------



## kara76

SB thats great, happy stabbing and its great they are scanning you friday

stay chilled in you can and enjoy the ride cause a first cycle IVF is a very exciting one


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, I'll certainly try.

So what tips do you have? I wasn't told to drink any extra water etc, but I have read that many times across the board


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for the first jab  

Sending you loadsa


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180320.0

SB you could have a read through this.; water is important, at least 2 litres a day


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the link  and thanks to all for the good luck's Xx

I thougt it was strange that no one mentioned the water thing to me down there. Pretty much every thing I read about IVF includes drinking lots of water while up regging, especially if at risk of OHSS. I even had to ask for a sharps box. Lorraine seems lovely, but a little bit ditzy maybe?? Maybe she was just really busy and didn't think.

I have trouble swallowing tablets [even just asprin.. my throat closes up!] so I just about manage my folic acid and that's about it. I'll have to try to find some soluble or chewy versions of stuff. And heat is a good thing at stimms stage.. hot water botty here we come then!

First jab was 'ok'. I say 'ok' because we fell about laughing at first.. I just couldn't do it without counting down lol. I had to have 2 Warfarin injections [I have Arythmia] last year and OMG they were the most painful thing I've ever. Of course, the Ginal F pen was NOwhere near as painful - I didn't even feel it in fact!  It stung a little afterward, but it was all good. Laughed at DH being nervous.. big softie as he is 

Can't believe I'm where I am. It's all come so quickly!


----------



## kara76

blood thinning jabs do sting more than fertility drugs

thats great you found it so amusing, if you can try and enjoy the process it will be easier and go with the flow. i enjoyed my first cycle of ivf i have to say

lorrianne dizzy nah never watch out she might prod you harder with dildo cam next time lol

so your a bit of a wuss when it comes to taking pills, dont worry alot of people are. 

with the extras do what YOU feel is best for you but water i would say is a must to keep your body hydrated

im not getting any work done today lol


----------



## serenfach

There's you wishing you weren't in work and there's me wishing I hadn't booked the day off  I don't do boredom' and right now I am bored silly. DH was supposed to be home today, but he got called into work, so apart from talking to my dog [who as you can imagine isn't the best conversationalist in the world] I'm talking to myself and I'm just as boring!

Thanks for the advice, btw  First time I saw that dildo cam took my breath away.. I was praying she wasn't going to have to use the whole length of the thing and end up seeing my tonsils  My eyes were watering just thinking about it..... but when I saw it yesterday [I was nosey and also asking a bazzillion questions yesterday] it didn't seem so 'long' after all lol

How are you feeling, Kara? Have you started any preparations etc?


----------



## kara76

hehe questions are good i always asked loads

no preparations yet


----------



## Queenie1

seren glad first jab goes well you are now on the rollercoster as kara said enjoy it as the first go is exciting.


----------



## miriam7

glad scan went well and your jab did too ..tonights should be even easier


----------



## Laura36

Well done SF.  Not long til EC and good to see your ticker!


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone, Seren well done on your first jab and your first scan  
I was a bit like you when I first met Lorraine but I ended up having loads of scans due to overstimming a bit and I have to tell you she was the bestest scanner - maybe joint with debs - and she really did know what she was talking about when it counted. So don't worry , you are in good hands  
Good luck hun x


----------



## serenfach

Thanks loads, girlies   

I still can't quite believe I'm where I'm at   It sure is a rollercoaster ride! I'm as excited as I am terrified 

Yeah I'm sure Lorraine is great.. I guess yesterday I was just a little unsure of myself more than anything. It was a bit of a shock to find out I'm PCOS now and on both ovaries. If you ask me I think I've always had it.. since my af began all those years ago they've been heavy and painful. Oh well.. that's life. Like I said, the good news outweighs the bad so I won't grumble  

Hope everyone is doing okay??   You were all right too.. tonight's injection was even easier  When do you usually start the Ganrilex? Or is purely an individual thing?


----------



## josiejo

Well done on your 1st jab Seren.


----------



## serenfach

Cheers, *Josie*  Good luck to you for your b/line scan


----------



## serenfach

Quick Q girls..

At my scan on Monday, Lorraine said my follicles were 'enlarged' - hence the scan so soon, tomorrow. Has anyone been told this before and of so, what does it mean? She said I may have to start the other injections early.. would EC be earlier then?

Thanks Xx


----------



## kara76

good luck SF for your scan tomorrow, everyone has follicles at the start on a cycle these are called antral follicles, your protocol is a little different to a standard short or long protocol and the antagonist drug needs to be started when the follicles reach a certain size. bring ec forward well like with all protocols maybe is the answer depending on how your follicles grow. the antagonist will stop you ovulating

what time is your scan? get your excited

say hi to the nurse from me


----------



## serenfach

Kara  I will do. I did mention you to Grace before, when I was explaining where I had read.. something? - can't remember what it was now. She smiled in recognition of your name. It was nice.. it helped me because I didn't feel so isolated all of a sudden, like there really ARE other women out there who have 'been in my seat' iykwim.

My scan is at 12.45pm. I have to go into work first. I feel heavy and bloated, but it's a familiar feeling.. like trapped wind. Does Gonal F have that affect on people? [ it might have something to do with the tonne of spinach and potato I ate last night  ]

Yeah I am excited.. everything is a step closer to our dream  Madness has set in though.. I'm smiling one minute and welling up the next, but it's all good and my PMA is still going strong 

Thanks for the good luck  Hope you're feeling ok Xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just wanted to wish you well for your scan today. Hope your follies are doing what they are meant to  

Never had Gonal F - but bloatedness, wind and hormones are par for the course on this lovely journey! 

Good luck hun 
x


----------



## kara76

good luck today and im sure it will go well.

most stims drugs can make you feel bloated etc etc, just you wait til the cyclogest lol

is anyone else cycling ?

btbam are you still around?


----------



## Queenie1

seren hope scan went well today.


----------



## miriam7

waiting for your news serenfach   is no one else cycling with her yet ?


----------



## PixTrix

wishing you all loads of luck ladies    

Hope your scan went well today Seren


----------



## serenfach

Thanks  

Yesterday didn't go as I expected - w/l is 7.2 [which she said is good] and I have lots of follicles now on both ovaries, but they're all very small. The lady I saw [she was foreign, I didn't catch her name and couldn't see her badge] thought I was going to have to start the antagonist this Sunday, but she took it to they're afternoon meeting and then Louise called me in the afternoon to advise that I continue as normal and go back on Monday for another scan.

These injections are mad, too.. they're hurting more with everyone I have?? I bled after last night's 

Anyhoo.. I had a bit of a meltdown in the car on the way home, but I was okay afterward. I haven't really felt all that much going on down there, but late last night I started having like a tightening sensation in my abdomen/groin and this morning it's all feeling a little heavy down there. Hopefully it's because they're growing  Come on follies!! 

Hope everyone here is okay Xx


----------



## PixTrix

HI Seren please don't worry about the size of your follies as you know you were having more regular scans so it really was early days. They were just scanning you in case they were growing faster than normal, so they are likely doing as they should but remember we all react differently to the drugs. You will be surprised by how much they have grown by Monday and then if they are of the required size they will introduce the anatagonist. Good luck x


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Pix  If I've ever needed reassurance in my life, it's now.

It's just crazy to find myself feeling the way I do. I'm always the one comforting others or helping them with PMA for whatever reasons, but since about the middle of my Clomid 'adventure' I've become an emotional wreck. I keep fighting it and trying to be strong, but I'm failing miserably. It's so frustrating. Problem is it's making me angry.. my poor DH must is a saint to put up with me.

I'm being as proactive as I can.. we're off up to Hay On Wye for the day today for example [we both adore the place] and then off on a hike tomorrow.. hopefully it'll all help chillax me and take my mind of things over the weekend 

[Sorry for the me post]

Hope you're doing ok? Not long to your follow up appt, bute .. how are you feeling about it? Do you know what they're going to suggest / what you want to do?

Laura Xx


----------



## kara76

SF a day 5 follicle scan is really early and i certainly wouldnt expect big follicles at this stage, remember you would have only done 4 jabs!
melt downs are part and parcel of IVF and if ever you feel unsure at a scan ask questions and then maybe you would have felt better. the postive thing is you have follicles on each ovary that they can see so focus on this. sounds like it was jo who scanned you


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone,

Sorry haven't been on for ages but have got a virus on computer at mo. Have managed to pinch this one (not Literally!) and catch up quick. haven't had time to back read everyone but hope you are all fine.

Since I last spoke things have trundled alone. We had our snow babies thawed and all 3 survived YIPPEE BUT ET didn't go as planned. Was a bit of a nightmare actually. Couldn't find my viens at first, had to try both hands, then my blood pressure was so low the machines wouldn't register any pulse at all and i was put on oxygen. Even though I was sedated they had to abandom half way throughh coz they couldn't gaurentee safety of both embryos. Luckily 1 was already transferred. 

I am now 8days past 5 day transfer. Last time I only managed to get to tomorrow so any thing past that this time will be a bonus. Will try to catch up next time I can kidnap a laptop!!!

Take care all

Liz XXXX


----------



## claire1

Oh Liz sorry things didn't go as planned for you  .  It only takes one remember there are ladies on here who can prove that  . 

 for you, make sure you're having plenty of rest and take care


----------



## kara76

on liz what a nightmare, were they able to refreeze?

loads and loads of luck and i hope you get good news and can let us know


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Liz x


----------



## Queenie1

liz have everything crossed for your embie


----------



## PixTrix

I have got a huge list of Q's for my follow up Seren! Just want it to be here now.


----------



## miriam7

hope things will be ok at mondays scan serenfach   ..it is normal to worry and take it out on partner   liz wishing you lots and lots of luck


----------



## Flash123

Seren - that's the whole point of having a partner, to take things out on them  

Thatnks for your support girls. They managed to refreeze the remaining 2.  

can't believe how diff this cycle is from my last fesh one (hoping the outcome is diff aswell  )

Last time I had cramps from day 1 and they never went. I knew that it had failed more or less from the start and I was prepared for it. This time however, I have had cramps on days 3-6 but then they went. Since then I have had a heavy dragging feeling with some cramps but it has been off and on and not continual. Meaning that one minute I am in the depths of depression and the next I am really hopeful   Last time I bled on day 8/9 which is today. Does anyone know if you can bleed and have a/f while taking progynova or will I have to wait till test day and find out then? The hosp. didn't think I would bleed and have a/f last time but my body seemed to have a mind of its own and overrode the meds.

I know it is reduculously early but needed a heavy handed case of the    today. Mariam, I remember you saying you tested early on your cycle. My test day is next Sunday - 16 days after e/t!!!!! That seems soooooo long away.

Sorry for a long one but have to make the most of the times I can jump on.

take care All  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kara76

liz thats great reg the refreeze

i doubt you will bleed on pills and progestrone, 16 days post blast transfer is quite harsh i think.....i managed a full 9 days post et last time but this was after 8 full 2ww with now early testing

your best bet is to wait til 10 days post blast et if you really cant wait but as you know early testing is naughtie and can be very stressful so it all depends on how you personally feel about it


----------



## serenfach

*Liz*.. that's a mare of a story, bute  I've everything crossed for you that your little 'one' will be THE one! 
Great news that they managed to freeze the others, too  Oh, and >> << I'm on first name terms with pretty much every one of the Pee Stick Squad, so you watch out that I don't send them round your place!

*Kara*.. yep I asked all the questions I could think of, but after a 1hr 10 min wait, Louise and Jo running around like headless chickens and speak [hubby overheard] of a 'record 6 EC's that day', I did feel a little rushed and to be honest a bit 'in the way'. I say that because Jo looked totally confused as to why Lorraine had booked me a scan so early and then said she didn't know what to do and would take it to the afternoon meeting. Anyway.. it's done now and I have another scan tomorrow, so hopefully there'll be lots of [bigger] juicy follies to see  

*Pix*  Not long to go, bute  What sort of Q's do you have for them?

Thanks, *Miriam* 

ps - On stimms, does/did anyone have what felt like af pain mixed with trapped wind pain? [that's the only way I can describe it lol]
I'm hoping it's my follies growing


----------



## kara76

yeah that pain is normal

jo i believe is a gynae doctor not fertility so maybe this is why she didnt understand things that well

record 6 ec i dont think thats a record im sure there were 6 the day i had ec, i do know they are mega busy there at the moment the wind up before the crimbo wind down

good luck with your scan


----------



## Laura36

Kara, loving your new ticker hun. Have you only just done it? 

Sept/Oct girls, I haven't read back yet to see how you're all getting on but will do in a few mins.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## kara76

yeah made about 2mins ago thanks hun

needed a push from out friendly mod lol


----------



## Laura36

Right, have read back now.

SF - sounds like you're follicles are doing just the right thing hun.  And it's great that you're getting plenty of scans.  Jo scanned me on my last tx.  She was really good although took a bit of getting used to I thought  .  Having a meltdown is normal as the girls have said.  It's literally like a rollercoaster sometimes especially if you're having v regular scans.  Hope you enjoyed Hay on Wye.  I love it there too but haven't been for ages.   

Liz, I'm sorry you've had a nightmare at ET hun.  But 1 lovely embie is hopefully all you'll need.  Good luck with testing, whenever you decide to do it.  A couple more days is better than now though in case you get a false result which is stressful.   

Who else is cycling at the moment?


----------



## Shellebell

I don't know what you mean Kara   I only suggested that I would help you out by making one for you


----------



## kara76

shell you make me laugh so much.....you are as mad as most of us on the ivf wales board lol 

good mod


----------



## miriam7

you watch those 190 days are going to fly by!


----------



## Queenie1

yeah kara has a ticker, well done love it looks fab.


----------



## josiejo

Hope scan went well today Serenfach and you are feeling ok.

Kara loving the ticker.

Liz, best of luck and stay away from those tests lol

Cardifflaura, I have just started cycling but have been posting on Nov/Dec thread as egg collection isn't until Nov.


----------



## serenfach

Yeah, *Laura*.. that's kinda what I meant - Jo needs a bit of 'getting used to'  I'm sure she's great.

Marie scanned me today, she was lovely. She explained all about my scan, about electrolytes and water, heat on 2nd week of stimms and much more. She was great, fair play. I felt very comfortable with her. So I have 24 main follies - 12 on each side [wish my mind was as balanced as my ovaries!! lol] between 7mm - 14mm and my antagonist jabs start this evening 
They are concerned about me developing OHSS because on top of the 24, I have lots of smaller ones too, but I'm being scanned again Wednesday and Friday so I'm not worried  Lots more pain on my right side now but it's bearable.

*Kara*.. great to see your ticker up! 

Josie  Thanks, bute.. yeah I'm feeling ok Xx Hope all is well with you.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

That is great seren, well done all sounding good.
Hope you are doing ok Liz
Yeah girlS I will post my quests will get up the questions thread


----------



## kara76

SF Wow thats good going and nice even numbers on each ovary too. its good they are scanning more often as they can adjust your drugs as needed

great news

pix look forward to your questions, you know how i love questions


----------



## miriam7

all sounding  good seren thats a nice lot you have there


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, girls  Yep, I'm pleased with 24.. possibly more to come, apparently.. but not _too many_ I hope 

Wowee did the Orgalutran injection hurt last night  Jeeebus! DH couldn't pierce the skin anywhere near as easy as he can with the Gonal F one - and it stung like a bugger afterward, too. Ouch. Oh well, at least I'm better prepared for the next one  I have lots more pain today, especially the right ovary, so I'm drinking plenty and resting as much as possible [came home half day again from work.. my boss is being brilliant about it all, fair play]

Quick Q: I noticed the backs of my thighs tightening last night and today they're verging on painful and much tighter. It's like cramp, but without the pain of cramp. Any ideas? Is that an se of one of the drugs?


----------



## serenfach

No worries about the Q in my last post  I'll ask the nurse later.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for todays scan hun


----------



## kara76

SF good luck today and you will find yourself having little aches and pains, mention it to the nurses


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, both 

Just got back from my scan.. saw Debbie, she's lovely isn't she  I think I've met them all now? Anyway, they think I have OHSS so they took some blood and told me EC may be brought forward to Friday instead of Monday. I have 25 follies between 14mm - 18mm, plus lots of smaller ones [they also found a polyp .. heard of them, but I don't know what they are.. I'll have a read on the net]

I've got my trigger shot, so we're just waiting for the call now 

I don't think I have ever been this frightened of anything in my life [and I don't much like admitting that if I'm honest]

Hope you're both doing ok Xx   Thanks for coming by here and posting.. I feel like billy no mates lol it's so quiet in here


----------



## serenfach

Phew.. they called back, all's ok  .. they said I'm 'borderline OHSS' so I'm to lower my dosage of Gonal F, rest and drink plenty of water. EC is still on for Monday, with another scan on Friday. Talk about a rollercoaster!?


----------



## claire1

Serenfach glad that things are OK.  Make sure that you get plenty of rest and drink that water.   that everything goes OK on Friday for you.  Bet your excited and scared for Monday will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Claire    

I am getting excited now   I tell you what though, I can't wait for my drug free day! I feel like I've been 'on drugs' forever lol.

Xx


----------



## kara76

SF now do as they say, water and protein hun. OHSS doesnt actually happen til after ec when your ovaries refill with fluid. so no doubt they would test your blood the day after ec too

oh yeah this is all a massive rollercoaster.

you might find your ovaries become quite sore so rest rest rest

are you good at drinking water?

your almost there hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good news SF - but like Kara says you must follow advice - lots of fluids etc. 
All very exciting


----------



## Flash123

Seren - That is fab news, you are nearly there now hun. You do as the others have said and rest, you will need all your strength. XXX 


Hope everyone else is doing well.
HELP!!!!!     alert

I am currently 12dp5dt (FET) as you can all imagine, for the last 2 weeks I have been completely and utterly  . My test day isn't until sunday 26th which is 16dp5dt!!!! ages away.


2/3 days past e/t i  woke in the night with terrible a/f cramps and shooting pains. The next day i bled and this carried on a little for the next day. Since then I have had bad cramps and that horrid dragging feeling you get when a/f is imminent. The pains have stopped now but for the last 1/2 days i have been getting some other symptoms. I have had sore (.)(.) on and off, weeing about every hour, really thirsty and dizzy when i stand. I have also got pains below as if I have pulled a muscle but  still have  that  heavy feeling.

As you all know, I have never got this far before and am thinking these symptoms must be in my head as all can be explained. 

I tested today and had a BFN. Can you have enough hcg in your system to cause symtoms but not enough to show up on a hpt because other wise i think i must be having a phantom preg   

Thanks liz
XXXXX


----------



## claire1

Liz

I'm not a 100% sure, but I think that it might be a little early for the test to be accurate.  Did you use the first response one or a different type?

Sounds like your blood pressure is a little bit low.  If it doesn't settle pop down to the surgery to have it checked.  The other symptoms could be implanting   that they are for you.

I'm sure Kara will be along with more accurate advice.


----------



## kara76

oh hun i am sorry

it sounds like the drugs are causing all the symptoms. your HCG level should be high enough at 10 days post 5 day et to be picked on on a home test. i wish i could have put a nicer post up but i feel that i should be honest with you.


----------



## serenfach

I didn't think I could get through so much water, but I managed 3 pints yesterday so I'm going for 4 today. Off work today, so resting up as much as I can [inbetween cleaning the house - I can't keep still]

*Liz*.. thinking of you  Xx Sending you some vibes for extra strength


----------



## kara76

get more water down your neck hun


----------



## serenfach

Yeah I am, bute   God help my injections after - I'll pop like a flippin water balloon!


----------



## claire1

Serenfach good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kara76

good luck SF hope your scan goes well and you have managed lots of water today


----------



## miriam7

good luck for scan seren hope all the water drinking pays off   liz really hope result changes ..i would test again sat and sun  morn to be sure ..mine showed real early but my levels were real high


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for scan today - keep up the drinking  

Liz keeping everything crossed that your result changes today


----------



## serenfach

Thanks good ladies of FF 

Scan went ok, considering [the lady who scanned me (no names mentioned) lost her patience and said that: "it's impossible to count all of these.. it all looks ok to me] DH asked just how many follicles I had and she just shrugged and said 'I'm not sure, I don't like that computer system" << wtf??  DH was going to complain, but luckily he calmed down. This particular lady is nice enough, don't get me wrong, but it's as though she can't be bothered 

I went back and asked Louise [lovely lady!] and she said I had 20+ follies all between 16mm - 20mm with 2 whoppers at 28mm [good God! lol] so I am not to worry. She said the 28mm ones will probably be gone by Tuesay, but that's a sacrifice I have to make so that we get more on the day .. they want the smaller ones to catch up so they put my EC back a day to the 27th, but that's no biggie.. it means I get an extra day to rest and prepare 

I feel like I've got a sack of spuds hanging around my lower tummy .. ouch.. but it's bearable  I'm mega tired though, whew.


----------



## kara76

hun its common not to count and measure when you have so many so dont feel too bad


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Kara  I didn't know that..  because they've always counted everything so far, I just assumed it would be like that today. I don't feel so awkward about it now, ta


----------



## kara76

its really hard to count when the ovaries produce many like yours.

hows the water drinking going? good i hope


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are feeling ok Seren and keeping up that fluid intake. Good luck for EC


----------



## miriam7

not long now then laura is trigger jab sunday night then?


----------



## serenfach

I can't quite believe my eyes, but I think the sun just came out!? 

Yep, trigger tonight. Omg it's so close now  I'm fine with the procedure [I had a nightmare HsG last year.. never felt pain like that in my life, so I'm not that worried about EC being as insanely painful] but I am petrified of waiting for 'that call' afterward and obviously all that comes after that. Sore or not, we intend spending the day doing 'stuff' to keep us busy 

Went to St David's Hall last night.. because we've done the injections at pretty much the same time every evening, I didn't want to mess up last night so we had to do them in the car - we looked like a pair of junkies in the multistorey lol

I'm drinking my water, I'll start a pint of milk every day from today, too. The aching isn't too bad as I'm kinda used to it now, but the headaches are nuts. Ouch 

How is everyone doing? *echo.. echo..* lol 
Thanks to those of you for popping in to see me in here.. it's so much busier on the other threads, I know.

Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## kara76

good luck with the trigger 

i am forever jabbing in odd places lol, i tend to sit at my desk and jab now (im on clexane still)

take one step at a time hun and it will be fine, postive thinking oh and go for organic milk


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck hun - 
Yep Ive jabbed in some funny places too - including in the car in a car park with Kara lol!
EC is nothing like the HSG - (I had a horrid one too!) - Hopefully you will be away with the fairies before you feel anything.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck seren for trigger tonight.

again i had a horrible hsg and ec is fine plenty of sedation and you won't know a thing.


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck Laura for tonight and for your EC and the coming few weeks

xx


----------



## PixTrix

rooting for you all the way x


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck with the trigger shot and egg collection.


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for your baseline Josie x


----------



## kara76

josie massive good luck for tomorrow

how exciting


----------



## serenfach

^thankyou^ all.. your support is much appreciated! 

Good luck with your scan, *Josie*  [it literally feels like only yesterday I had mine.. it's nuts how quick it all goes!?]

Q: After EC, how sore are you on a scale of 1 - 10? DH and I are trying to plan a few things for the rest of Tuesday, but I don't know what I'll be capable of.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Seren, it will differ from one to another. I did have some cramping. I think the more follicles to drain the more sore you will be after. You may feel like you just want to rest and go home and sleep off the lovely sedation


----------



## Queenie1

seren i have not felt sore but only tired usually i get home and go to bed and end up sleeping the sedation off for a couple of hours.

good luck with trigger and egg collection

josie good luck for scan


----------



## serenfach

Okie doke.. thanks, both 

When do they actually start sedation then - is it on the ward or actually in theatre? Can DH come in with me? I did have these Q's ready for last week, but with having to run back and forth the pharmacy, I forgot to ask


----------



## kara76

SF 

dont plan anything, i have always been fine and usually get some food on the way home but then wana sleep...no pain

you start sedation in theatre and no your dh wont be able to come in with you but can come in to the side room while they pput the needle in your arm

also say yes to the paracentmol bum bullet, they are brill


----------



## Queenie1

you will go to a little room and they will put needle in. my dh was with me then and an embryololgist chatted to us both then i think i walked into the theatre room and i think dh went back to ward. when you are sat in the chair and all ready they will put sedation in and you then have a lovely sleep. when you wake up they will put you in a wheel chair and take you to the ward where dh will be waiting for you, whilst you are under sedation dh will do his bit.

the sedation is great stuff you feel drunk but without the headache.


----------



## serenfach

Right, ok - thanks, Kara Xx

And yes to the bum bullet.. okay  [ it still feels bizzare writing that ] Do I sort that out or do they? << [sounds a bit less scary than 'Do I put the bullet in my bum or do they? lol]

Brilliant, Queenie  I can't wait for the sleep!


----------



## kara76

they do it and dont worry you wont remember it, i never had...all i remember is a greasy bum lol. ive had it after every ec and every op and its great.

take a mag too as the mags there are old and maybe something to eat for afterwards, saying that i never had and had always eaten their sandwiches which taste great after ec and lots of biccies and tea lol


----------



## Queenie1

re bum bullet they will ask you before you go to theatre and they do it all while you are sedated like kara said i don't remember it at all. well worth having

i always take my own sandwiches as i am fussy also i take anything else i like to eat. i have always found i am starving when i come round and i always enjoy the hot chocolate. yes def take a mag as i found i can't concentrate on much so just look at pictures. mind you i did look at mag and then the next day i could not remember looking at any of the pics


----------



## serenfach

Oh hell, I can deal with a greasy bum any day of the week if it means I get to have free biccies afterward  [I'm a 'biscaholic'!]

It's all sounding like a good day out now - free biccies, pished and without having to buy myself a single drink and a nice comfy sleep.
Bring on Tuesday! 

No point taking a copy of The Guardian in then, Queenie? lol


----------



## claire1

Laura good luck hun for trigger jab and ec 

Pix good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kara76

sedation really is good lol but i like GA too lol.....its much much better than too many vinos


----------



## josiejo

I love sedation, feels like the best sleep. I didn't have the bum bullet due to having crohns and I honestly didn't feel bad at all. A nurse once told me the more nervous you appear the more sedation you will be given, not sure how true this is but I have stuck with that and been totally out of it each time I have had sedation.

Thank you for the good luck wishes


----------



## miriam7

hope triggers gone ok not long to go now  ...i was out of it at ec woke uo briefly then got knocked back out and cant even remember how i got back to room


----------



## serenfach

Thanks again everyone.. you've all been so lovely to come by here with your support  

Yeah the trigger went well  but I had a bomper of a headache again after the antagonist  Nevermind, they're all over now.. yay.. drug freeeeeee!!!!!

The whole moral issue I have with this has been creeping back in last few days mind  I'm a self admitting hypocrite, I don't deny - I'm here doing it, but I don't agree with it in principle. I couldn't be selfish anymore though.. I have DH to consider, too.

I've always believed that 'life' begins at the moment of conception and for that to happen in a laboratory makes me feel so sad. It's so unatural and I've always opposed it. But now, after researching it and speaking to other women.. speaking to DH about it over the past year and seeing the miracles it can help produce, I have come around some 

One thing I don't think I'll ever get my head around though, is leaving my babies there tomorrow [hopefully I WILL have embies!!] and not being able to bring them home with me. The thought brings instant tears to my eyes.

To see the strength in you all here helps me though


----------



## kara76

glad the trigger went well

it will feel very odd leaving 'your babies' at the clinic and setting off home, i found my first cycle very odd thinking what was happening in the lab but IVF does create little beautiful miracles that wouldnt be here otherwise

have a good day today and tomorrow will be here beforre you know it


----------



## Cath34

Enjoy the sedation serenfach, its great! Hope you have lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## serenfach

Oh Kara, I hope you didn't take what I said the wrong way  Yes, you're absolutely right.. IVF does help create beautiful miracles that might not otherwise be with us  I agree completely. It's just me. I guess I'm just still very angry deep down that I couldn't do this by myself [considering my belief system too - I've always been anti abortion alongside anything that isn't 'natural']

It isn't so much the procedure itself anymore.. I accepted it all a good while ago.. but it's now all centered on having to walk away and leave them there. I can't even properly imagine what that must feel like yet??

It's like my father-in-law said earlier: everyone on the outside looking in thinks about the EC and ET and obviously the result. No one on the outside really takes into consideration what the couple - especially the woman - goes through beforehand, mentally and physically.

I'm proud of myself for getting this far, but I am I in awe of anyone who has the strength to go through this more than once 

Thanks, Cath  Hope you're doing okay too? Xx


----------



## kara76

SF good luck for ec and enjoy the drugs lol

im posting now as i probably wont be around later as i have a really bad head but you never know lol

will be waiting for your update tomorrow 

woo hoo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good Luck for EC tommorow - I'll be thinking of you   and   for lots of lovely eggies for you 
x


----------



## Queenie1

seren good luck for tomorrow and   that you get lots of good eggs.

enjoy the sedation.( when i was new i remember everyone saying how good it was and i was so nervous on the day that i was crying when i arrived, but honestly you don't remember or feel anything and the staff are wonderful)


----------



## serenfach

Kara, Queenie, Taffy.. thanks   Hope your headache goes soon, Kara


----------



## josiejo

All the best for tomorrow Seren,, hope you get lots of eggs


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Josie


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for tomorrow Seren, will be thinking of you x


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Pix


----------



## jayneej

Good luck for today SF, hope all goes well


----------



## claire1

Good luck Serenfach


----------



## kara76

SF been thinking of you and cant wait for an update


----------



## serenfach

12 eggs!   I was praying for maybe 4 or 5, but 12 has knocked me sideways   

EC went well.. barely felt a thing. I did at first, but then I don't know what happened after that - I woke up back in my chair on the side ward! Yes, I can now see why the sedation is so loved 

I'm a mess mentally now though, as the waiting is going to cripple me today/tonight. The achey cramps I'm having are bearable, so that's ok.. it's just the waiting now  

I know I keep saying thank you for all the support you've given/are giving me, but I am constantly overwhelmed by the fact that a load of basically 'strangers' can have such an effect on me.. I'm very grateful to you all. Thanks loads   Here I go, crying again now. I'm pathetic lol. 

Hope everyone here is doing okay


----------



## sugar-fairy

Wow well done, 12 is fantastic. You must be delighted.   that they all get jiggy overnight and you get 12 embies to pick from tomorrow


----------



## kara76

well done on your dozen woo hoo the girl done good

you do need to stop thanking us your crazy woman lol...this journey can make your emotional and i hope the time goes quick for you. i know how hard the wait for that call is, ive done it enough times lol

rest up, eat well and drink lots. if you do get crampy take paracentmol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow!!! Well done you


----------



## Queenie1

seren 12 wow that is great.   that they get jiggy tonight. hope the call comes early.


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news Seren. Good luck for the phonecall tomorrow


----------



## Shellebell

Fantastic news SF  I told you I had a good feeling about this cycle for you


----------



## claire1

Serenfach 

Congrats on the 12 well done you.   that you have a good phone call tomorrow.  Get plenty of rest now tonight.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks everyone  I'm praying with everything I have that it's a 'good' phonecall    

2 Q's: Do I have to keep drinking as much water as I have been? and secondly [tmi..] Can I use something to help the Cyclogest to it's end destination lol [ie; Vaseline etc??] or are they easy to insert?? [lol.. I never thought I's be asking such questions!?]

Cheers Xx


----------



## kara76

yeah the water is more important now

you cant see any reason why you cant use a little lube for the cyclogest bum bullets. you will soon get use to it im sure


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Laura on your lovely eggies.  Hope tomorrow will be good news for you  

It's important to keep up the fluid intake as before.

The cyclogest will find their way to the final destination, I found them to be a little 'lubricated'.  Are you doing back door?


----------



## serenfach

Cheers, *Kara*.. I'm sure they said about continuing with the water this morning, but DH was at the pharmacy and I hadn't quite come round properly 

Thanks, *Andi*  Yeah, back door. I've never even used a tampon, I just find them too uncomfortable. I'll see how it goes. I've not really spoken with you before, Andi.. where are you with your tx??


----------



## kara76

its best to use the back door until after ET as it can be a little messy front door


----------



## ANDI68

I always used back door and was able to just forget about them, until of course wanting to go to loo within an hour of inserting!! .. remember that day I panicked Kara      A little tip ... Insert, then clench and it will find its way


----------



## serenfach

lol 'insert and clench' - right, got it  

Oh bugger, that's what else I wanted to ask too - they told us today that it would be 'IVF/ICSI split' - how does that work exactly? We didn't have chance to ask.. it all happened a bit quickly. All they said was is that it's due to poor morphology.. but we'd never been told that was an issue throughout all the tests??


----------



## Laura36

Woo hoo Serenfach 12 eggs is amazing! I bet you're over the moon.  Apart from the worrying about the phone call that is!  I'm sure it'll all be fine but wishing you loads of luck, hope they don't keep you waiting too long tomorrow.    

I always did cyclogest back door too, easier and less messy.

Half IVF/ICSI sounds good hun.  Will give you the best chance.  Seems they found your DH sample on the day to be a little low on morphology count. With ICSI they will pick out the best swimmers to inject into your eggs to avoid that being a problem.


----------



## kara76

andi yeah i remember oh and the soggy farts

hiya laura hun

SF there will fertilised 6 eggs using ICSI where they pick and inject a single sperm into the egg and 6 will go into a little dish and they will add sperm and leave natural to the rest.


----------



## PixTrix

Woo hoo Seren, that is fab news, a lovely dozen. Will be awaiting your news in the morning. Very well put Andi 'insert and clench really is the way to go!!


----------



## serenfach

Inserted and clenched   lol  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## miriam7

i second that  insert and clench    great news seren 12 is real good i did read earlier but only just having chance to post ...i have fingers crossed for your phonecall hope they dont make you wait to long


----------



## serenfach

Did anyone else sleep the night before their 'call'? Between the cramps [ OMG they're nasty now  ] and the mental torture of not knowng, I'm a raving insomniac


----------



## Taffy Girl

Morning hun - I think I slept ok after all the sedation - but I can be a lazy tart lol 
You are gonna have a long wait till the call up at this time  
Hope its fab news and you have lots of lovely embies x


----------



## serenfach

Why you up so early, Taffy? You ok, bute? 

Yeah they said I would sleep after the sedation, when I got home. Didn't happen though.. I was awake till about 2am, nodded off and then woke about 4.30am 

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## serenfach

Laura, Pix and Miriam   sorry! I missed your posts above last night.. it was all the talk of clenching, probably lol.

Thanks for your replies  Xx


----------



## jayneej

Hope your call comes early for you today with some very good news


----------



## kara76

been thinking of you

any news?


----------



## serenfach

We got 4!!   I said to DH last night that I was hoping and praying for 4, 2 to come home with me on Friday hopefully and 2 to freeze just in case  

I barely slept last night [I thought the painkiller would have worn off a few hrs after EC, but it didn't - it wore off about 7pm last night and bejesus I was in pain - I still can't stand up straight today, but it's getting easier  ] That, plus not knowing how my embies were doing.. it all did my head in. I actually fell asleep on my face about 8am ish, bloody phone rang at 9.05am and I was zombified.

She said 4 had fertlised and considering how [their words] great the eggs and sperms were, they don't know why the rest didn't [2 were immature, but the other 6 are a mystery apparently] I was so tired and overwhelmed that I didn't ask what grade they are??
I've tried calling them but there's no answer.. is there any other way I can get hold of them? Another number or something?

I would have been more than pleased if it had just been 1  but 4 is awesome


----------



## sugar-fairy

Great news about your 4, you must be so pleased.

Hope the pains have eased off for you now.

Try and rest up today


----------



## kara76

well done you, rest and you can take paracentmol if you having pain

no need to call they dont grade today they just look to see for fertilsation


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, both  

Ah right.. when do they grade then?

Yeah I'm resting up and taking paracetamol. Feels like someone's punched me in the foof lol.


----------



## kara76

so whens et SF?

they start the grading tomorrow when the embryo splits into cells


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - 4 is great 

Take care and keep drinking. 

Was up early to get to work for 7am as Im having a busy few weeks


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news Seren. As the other have said, rest up and take some paracetamol.


----------



## mimi41

Great news serenfach, i know you were against ivf but just think you wouldn't have four lovely embryos and on et you will see the miracle on tv and that you don't get with natural conception.  So in some ways we are lucky.  Good luck and i hope the 2ww doesn't drive you insane


----------



## Queenie1

seren that s fab news that you have 4 embies. get lots of rest now ready for transfer. 

good luck for transfer on friday.


----------



## PixTrix

that is great news Seren, you have got your majic 4. Good luck for transfer and don't worry before the transfer the embryolist will see you and explain everything to you


----------



## miriam7

yay hope your embies are growing nicely and that you have managed to get some sleep


----------



## serenfach

Thanks everyone 

Transfer is tomorrow  [I still can't believe how quickly all of this has come round!?]

Is is normal to still have a lot of pain today from EC 2 days ago?? I still can't stand up straight


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today seren. not sure about the pain your having i would mention it today at transfer. it could be cos you had quite a lot of eggs.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *Queenie*  Hope you're doing okay too, bute 

I must admit, I am absolutely petrified now. Please God let me bring even just one home and let him/her be a sticky! 

*Michelle* .. you're right, bute  I do feel very lucky so far and I am grateful to have got this far. Even though I'm scared witless of the outcome, I also accept that it might not work and if it doesn't, mine and DH's world won't come to an end. We'll be heartbroken, but we'll pull ourselves together and try again or even an alternative if need be


----------



## kara76

SF good luck with ET tomorrow, take your camera or a phone and you can take a pic of your embryos then

pain can be normal for some, its your ovaries refilling with fluid....rest rest rest


----------



## Queenie1

i have just realised that i thought it was friday as i wished you good luck. any way good luck for tomorrow. ( hooray got the day right)


----------



## kara76

pmsl queenie you  have lost the plot


----------



## Queenie1

yeah thanks i think i have, it must be all the water i'm drinking. lol


----------



## kara76

****** on water thats a new one lol


----------



## serenfach

hehe, not to worry, *Queenie*.. I thought it was Wednesday most of this morning  [ we'll blame the drugs, babe lol  ]

*Kara*, every time I read a post from you, my eyes well up with tears  I think it's because you've been through so much and then I see your ticker  and I end up smiling really wide [ but with tears, too.. smiley ones  ]

Yep, I've rested.. I'm all rested out in fact  I'm soooo bored, but I know I have to do it so I won't grumble too much


----------



## kara76

aww bless ya hun, im really pleased i bring hope to people, its all still very surreal to us

SF have you taken time off work for your 2ww?


----------



## mimi41

SF good luck for tomorrow,


----------



## serenfach

Well I haven't exactly booked the time off.. I'm kind of seeing what each day brings at the moment. I would have gone into work for maybe half day today if I wasn't hurting so much, so I'm hoping my maybe next Tuesday or Wednesday I'll be okay to go back. DH doesn't like it, but I feel like I'm letting people down not being there [plus my brain is overloading on daytime TV  

We were going to take the last 4/5 days of the 2ww off and take a break away, maybe Brecon or somewhere, not sure yet.

I'm a bit worried about this pain.. it shouldn't still be this bad should it. If they tell me I've got OHSS or something, that can scupper the transfer can't it? As long as they can freeze the embies, I don't mind.. I'd rather be well than ill going into that.

Thanks, *Michelle*


----------



## kara76

are you weeing? 

have you taken any paracentmol?

i would talk to them in the morning about the pain as they can check things when they scan you prior to ET. remember your body has been though alot


----------



## serenfach

Yeah I'm weeing constantly. I've got through about 4 pints of water so far today and weed loads.  I guess I don't really realise what my body has gone through of late to be honest..

The scan.. will they be checking for fluid build up?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for tomorrow SF - will be thinking of you  
x


----------



## claire1

Laura good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for tomorrow SF


----------



## PixTrix

good luck seren


----------



## miriam7

good luck seren ..lets get those embys back where they belong,, sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## serenfach

Thank you everyone  Xx   << again   I really am useless!

Yep, miriam.. where they belong  


Babbies here we come!


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for today Seren.


----------



## kara76

Sf hope ET has gone really well and we are all looking forward to your news


----------



## Queenie1

seren hope et has gone well and that you are now pupo.


----------



## serenfach

[fly]  [/fly]

I am PUPO!!     

The team down there were amazing.. we were in such good hands. The ET went really well, except for some moderate pain [nothing really to do with the transfer.. it was more the pressure on my ovaries, which they tell me are very swollen. Ouch]

We have 4 'near pefect, very pretty embryos' [their words] 3 of which were 8 cell and one 7 cell. No idea if the other 2 will become frosties or not yet.. we have to wait until next Monday  

They gave me Clexane for mild OHSS and told me to take it easy, drink lots, pee lots and eat lots of protein.. so the rest is in the hands of Mama Nature now   OTD is 15th November.

This all feels so surreal. We have a lovely pic.. I'll put it up later 

Hope everyone here is doing ok??  Thanks for all the good luck wishes.. I took them all with me this morning


----------



## Queenie1

seren congratualtions.
glad it all went well. you make sure you drink plenty and rest now. let dh look after you. welcome to the mad world of the 2ww.


----------



## kara76

yay yay well done on being PUPO, your embryos sound beautiful and looking forward to a pic....i love pics

clexane does sting a little btw buts it fine

sounds like they have given you very good advice so now you have to listen to them lol


----------



## mimi41

Congrats on being pupo, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too insane lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congrats Laura - PUPO = Fab!!! 
Take care of yourself now


----------



## miriam7

brill news your embys are sounding fab   are they going to try grow the other 2 on ?


----------



## Shellebell

Loads of    SF
You know I said about a 'feeling' well your OTD is the day after my birthday


----------



## serenfach

*Shelle*.. I think I'm loving your 'feelings'   Thanks, bute Xx

*miriam*  Yep, they said they would try to freeze them on Monday and call me with the result. We're  that they can!!

*Michelle, Queenie, Kara, Taffy*  Thanks 

I'll post my pic.. it's awesome!! We love them so much already


----------



## serenfach

Our babies 'Pearl & Dean'


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww beautiful pic hun


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *Shelle*  You still watching Most Haunted? Cath is hilarious! I can't believe how LOUD the woman can scream, considering she's so little!


----------



## Shellebell

yes, she has quite a gob on her   DH almost came running upstairs thinking it was me screaming


----------



## serenfach

Indeedy! 

lol @ your DH.. mine actually goes upstairs and stays there for the whole time I'm watching it. I said it was because he is a raving Catholic [only kidding.. don't mean to offend anyone here!] but he says 'no.. it's because it's $hit!' lol I think it's fascinating, personally, so he can bloody well stay upstairs!


----------



## Laura36

SF your embryo's are really beautiful.  Well done hun.  Take it easy.  Loads of luck for the 2ww


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *Laura*!


----------



## miriam7

fab pic   rest up now hope hubbys waiting on you when he comes back downstairs


----------



## serenfach

hehe *miriam*.. I won't see him until he hears the credits going at the end  He's a bugger!


----------



## Queenie1

lovely pic laura. make sure you rest up now as you have 2 precious embies on board.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *Queenie*  Just read that your injections went better this evening. All good then!


----------



## kara76

SF lovely embryos hun, you must be very proud


----------



## serenfach

*Kara*  In a wierd-but-perfectly-normal-feeling way, I am!


----------



## josiejo

WOW Seren, I am no expert but they look lovely. I hope you are resting up and DH is running after you


----------



## PixTrix

Congrats on being PUPO Seren and what a beautiful pair Pearl and Dean are!


----------



## serenfach

*Pix.. Josie..* thanks Xx  Grace actually said they were 'very pretty' 

Hope everyone here is doing ok?? I am following the other threads.

Once again, thanks for coming over here to 'see me'


----------



## kara76

SF hows the pain today?

did you call?


----------



## Queenie1

seren how are you today. i hope pearl and dean are snuggling in well.


----------



## serenfach

Well I'm talking to them all the time, soI hope they are snuggling in  

Pain is the same, not any worse, so I'll leave it another day. I thought it was getting worse last night, but it hasn't changed. 

I've slept for the past 2 hrs.. Im such a lazy bones.


----------



## kara76

its good to talk to them so carry on with that

tomorrow they should make blastocysts and hatch and start implantation so a very important day tomorrow


----------



## serenfach

Yep! I hope they do well    I've still got my PMA going strong


----------



## serenfach

Our other 2 embies didn't make it to frosties   I asked why, but all they said was that they developed normally which is a good sign for the 2 we brought home. I don't get it?? If they developed fine, why couldn't they freeze them??


----------



## kara76

hun dont be too down hearted, they will only freeze top quaility embryos and the freeze thaw process can cause stress on the embryos

as they said this proves you have the best ones back in you

PMA 

hows the pain today?


----------



## serenfach

It still doesn't make any sense. I wish they hadn't have made such a fuss over them, saying how 'near perfect' they ALL were. People should 'think' before they say whatever they feel they 'need' to.. no matter what profession they're in. Sorry, but I'm really peed now. If they had just said something like 'there's a possibility we can freeze them' or maybe 'it's unlikely, but we'll try our best' 

Sorry.. anyway, the pain has lessened again  but maybe I went too far today [went to Tescos for a wander] and I was doing okay, taking it easy, but then I had a sharp pain right in the middle of my abdomen [inbetween my belley button and the top of my vagina. It was a 'deep' pain. Scared me a little, but it went very quickly and I was fine again. Don't know what all that was about??

Ovaries are still aching, but not as bad as they have been. I;m still pdrinking my oceans of water and the Clexane must be helping, too. How are you today, Kara? Everything ok with you?


----------



## kara76

sweetie i think you need to focus on what you have and not what you havent got. your embryos on day 3 could well have been near perfect and could have been average today but would you really want 2 embryos in the freezer than had a poor chance on surviving the thaw? i think not

you sound to be doing well, you will get aches and pains so try not to worry

how are you finding the clexane? you on 20mg a day?


----------



## serenfach

No, you're right. Better now than maybe getting to the hospital some day in the future, all filled with hopes and smiles, to find out they didn't survive the thaw. It'll take a while to sink in that's all. My PMA has gone down the drain for now, but I'll get it back 

Yeah 20mg Clexane. The injections are okay.. stings a little [you did warn me of that] but to be honest, next to the pain I had in my ovaries, the stinging is nothing. I imagine it's what a wasp sting feels like?? [not been stung.. YET][I've a massive phobia of wasps!]

What's the most likely thing that's making me soooo tired, Kara? - is it the Cyclogest or the Clexane? I could sleep for a week!


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing well.

*Seren* - Treasure every moment sweetie. kara is right - Life is not about tomorrow - live for today and enjoy your miracles - Pearl and Dean. It doesn't matter where it takes place. It is still a miracle.   for you. And PLEASE, PLEASE take it easy.

Sorry haven't been on for a long while. Still having probs with comp and has been a really strange week. We tested a week last Fri and once again it was a BFN. Not surprising really after what happened at transfer but still really peed me off. Getting fed up of people saying 'such excellent embryo's the team must be so disappointed'. The team disappointed - they should standing in our shoes!!!

Anyway - transfer was halted because Janet couldn't get the cathetar past my cervix because of scar tissue. They found it in my tubes when i had my lap but it looks like it has spread. Janet said they could try to examine with a camera to see if it is in uterus aswell but they wouldn't be able to get the camera past my cervix.

Things are on hold now until we can see how far it has spread. If it is in my uterus there is no point in having any more treatments because the embryo wouldn't implant.

I have known that something hasn't been right for years and I feel finally that we might be getting somewhere and getting some answers and reasons.

Sorry for my rant and moan. Still very,very sad at the moment but at least we have something that we can look into.

take care everyone

Liz XXXX


----------



## kara76

oh liz what a nightmare so are they gona try and do a hystercopy under GA?


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Liz   I don't know what to say about your situation, bute. Thinking of you though and  that it hasn't spread.

What might they suggest next, do you know?


----------



## Flash123

We aren't sure yet Kara.

Our next appointment is on Dec 1st with Janet so we will be sorting a plan of action then. We are just sort of in limbo until then. If it has spread there are treatments that can be done so we aren't giving up. The clinic refroze our 2 remaining blasts but they have been frozen twice now so I don't know how they will be if they survive another thaw.

Also they said if we wanted more treatment they would go through  the uterus wall when transferring. Which may help things. I just don't know.


----------



## kara76

i hope that JE has a plan for you and its good you still have two blasts on ice, miriam's daughtie maia was a frozen twice embryo 

yeah i can see how going through the uterus wall will help with et, something cervix dilation can help depending on what is causing the cervix to be blocked.....might be worth asking for a 4d scan to start with, they can do this at clinic well in a different part of the hospital!


----------



## serenfach

LizG said:


> We aren't sure yet Kara.
> 
> Our next appointment is on Dec 1st with Janet so we will be sorting a plan of action then. We are just sort of in limbo until then. If it has spread there are treatments that can be done *so we aren't giving up*.


----------



## serenfach

serenfach said:


> LizG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our next appointment is on Dec 1st with Janet so we will be sorting a plan of action then. We are just sort of in limbo until then. If it has spread there are treatments that can be done *so we aren't giving up*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Queenie1

seren sorry that you didn't get any frosties but as kara said you would not want to go through tx and then they don't survive the thaw. concentrate on pearl and dean now.    

liz so sorry to hear , i really hope je has a plan for you


----------



## PixTrix

Get that PMA going Seren   They are always going to try and transfer the best of the bunch. So not having frosties is not an indication of how your onboard embies are going to do, plus remember the best place for them are safe and sound inside you where thery belong.   

Sending you a big hug Liz


----------



## miriam7

so sorry they didnt freeze your 2 seren  ...hope you are taking things easy    liz maia was froze in oct 07 defrosted march 08 then again in july so they can survive the 2 thaws ...hope janet has a plan for you


----------



## serenfach

Thanks *Pix, Queenie, miriam* 

Lost my PMA completely earlier, but I'm finding it again  Having some wierd pains.. not ovary pain [nice change! lol] but more centered. I know I'm bound to get twinges and so on..

Hope you're all doing ok Xx


----------



## mimi41

SF the 2ww is hell, you just have to accept the madness lol


----------



## serenfach

Michelle  I'll be psychotic by the end of this!

Quick Q for whomever may pass by this thread [along with the tumbleweeds lol] : I've had little shooting pains today, like mini electric shocks [same place as yesterday, in the middle between the top of my vagina and my belly button] The OHSS has calmed down a lot compared to a few days ago, in fact apart from a dull ache, I wouldn't know I had it.. do you think it's that coming back??

Someone said it could be implanation, but I've no idea what that feels like, so?? From what I've been told and read, most women don't feel anything.

Any thoughts appreciated 

ps - at what point do you stop bursting into tears for no particular reason?  I was weepy on Clomid, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## PixTrix

Seren can't really give you an answer, but here is a big


----------



## kara76

SF could be a number on things including normal aches and pain, implantation or ohss coming back, if you do get pregnant there is a chance your ohss will come back as it like hcg the hormone released by an implanting embryo. 

aches and pains are normal after egg collection


----------



## Laura36

SF, I had those pains on my cycles - both BFP and BFN cycles.  I think to some extent things like that are to be expected after ET with all the drugs and stuff going on.  2ww is pretty awful and being confused and anxious is very normal.  Wishing you lots of


----------



## serenfach

Thanks Xx I've never done IVF before, so I have no idea what to expect or what any of the pains oir twinges might be. I've been on another part of this board for almost a year and I have some of them telling me it's implanation, others telling me it could be anything, others telling me it's nothing except my ovaries calming down..

Spoke to my boss's niece [she's an embryologist up in London] and she said that pain in my womb area is not attributed to anything going on in my ovaries. I would feel ovary pain in my ovaries only and possibly my lower back. She explained that any pain in or near my womb area/lining may have been felt directly after ET, but not at 4dpt, unless I'm very bruised [I didn't have 'pain' after the ET, just a little soreness.. the pain at and after ET was due to the OHSS in my ovaries]

She said the most likely candidates are an aside to trapped wind, af, a water infection, other infection, implantation, possible aggrevation due to constipation or the Polyp they found has attached itself to my womb lining. So.. it literally could be anything.

This 2ww is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## mimi41

Sf i told you welcome to the madness.  Wait till next week you really will be psychotic lol


----------



## kara76

your so right michelle, second week is the worst

as for pains, well ive had alsorts of pains on the 2ww....this cycle i had an odd heavy type feeling! hard to explain really and had pains on and off since


----------



## mimi41

Oh the joys of tx lol.


----------



## kara76

they dont call it a rollercoaster for nothing and i hate the damn things lol

shame they cant give you drugs to sleep through the 2ww, saying that if and i hope you get lucky thats just the tip of the iceberg

are you back in work SF?


----------



## mimi41

Where would the fun be if they put you to sleep.  We ladies who need ivf are put on this planet just for the torture lol


----------



## kara76

you have a warped sense of fun but then i always knew you were a little different lol

can i go home yet lol


----------



## mimi41

Just reality lol


----------



## serenfach

I must like a warped sense of fun, or I would never have got married!   Aww, bless him.. if he reads this, he won't buy me anymore big bars of Galaxy  so I'd better 

Nope, not back in work yet. We're entitled to 10 days 'special leave' for things like this and the last day of that for me is this Friday. Gareth and I were going to go away over test time, but he has loads of work on, so we'll see..

I must be in a negative frame of mind today because we were hiring a big house in the middle of nowhere near Camarthen for the New year and taking all the family down there.. but all I can think about is how we could put that money toward our next cycle. Sad innit. Where has my PMA gone?! 

Did anyone have any shortness of breath in their 2ww? I had a mad fuzzy headache come on this afternoon and I couldn't take any full breaths for about 20 mins.. bizzare. 

Sorry girls if I keep coming across as a miserable $hit.. this is all just doing my nut. I don't think I will EVER understand how one day I can be up  and the very next day I'm so down  - and all for no apparent reason?? Don't ya just love hormones!?  

Hope everyone here is doing okay


----------



## ANDI68

Laura,

Shortness of breath could be the OHSS.  I had it when I had OHSS.  For me it was pressure on my oesophogus but don't ignore it if it worsens.  If you are unsure, call the clinic.

Andrea


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the warning, bute Xx  I've PM'd you.


----------



## kara76

SF it could be OHSS, best to call the clinic i would say

better to be safe


----------



## Taffy Girl

SF - I learnt there is no point in trying to work out what the hell is going on in the 2WW - cos it will drive you  
Anything could mean anything - read enough and you'll find someone will have had the exact same symptoms as you and got a BFN whilst another got a BFP  

Just phone the clinic if you are concerned about anything  

Try and stay sane hun  
and have a little bit of this to be going on with


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for that, Taffy.. you're a darlin  

Thanks Kara and Andi..  I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

SF how are you today?

have you called the clinic?


----------



## Queenie1

hi seren hope your keeping positive. keep going we have all been there and know how hard the 2ww is. 

hope you spoke to clinic about breathlessness


----------



## ANDI68

SF,

Did you call today?  How are you feeling?


----------



## Taffy Girl

SF - hope you are ok


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the posts, girls 

Yeah I'm ok. Didn't call clinic in the end. I did some reading on OHSS, also read some diaries of people who have had it bad, and as I didn't have any other episodes of breathlessness [plus I don't have that nagging pain in my ovaries anymore] I left it. I'm bloated, but that's thanks to the Cyclogest I think.

Having nasty af pains now.. started yesterday.. and my PMA is on the floor. It's ok though. I've accepted it probably hasn't worked [ though obviously I'm still hopeful on some level  ] I haven't heard any fat ladies singing yet, so.. we'll see.

Feel quite bad on everyone else for being so negative, considering most people here have been through this more than once, and maybe if I have to do this again it'll be different and I'll keep my PMA for longer. For now though, I just want to curl up in a dark room and go to sleep.

Hope everyone is doing ok  Thanks for your PM, Andi Xx


----------



## mimi41

SF My pma is always low when doing tx, don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for your post, Michelle   I'm guessing my crud PMA is down to what is serious af pain now and gushing hormones. 

I never noticed ur signature properly until now.. 18 yrs ttc and you've kept going? You've way more PMA than you think, bute!  You're an inspiration.

Will you try again?


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Seren, its by far not over for you yet.     that you get your BFP x


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Pix  I'm just about holding it together. DH tells me we'll try again right away if this doesn't work.. but he's a self employed Engineer, his work might slow down.. he needs a van for his job, we need to sort our house out so that we can move [we've put it off for years.. can't keeping putting things off all the time] so 'the next time' might be a long way off considering the costs.

I know it's not over yet, but I can't seem to get my mental state past the af pain. My ovaries/OHSS has calmed right down.. this pain is totally different - it's exactly the same as af pain now, so instead of us coming crashing down, I'd rather think ahead and accept that it _might_ not be. [I'm waffling again, sorry]

How are you doing, Pix??


----------



## PixTrix

The 2ww is the worst part of the whole process. You really can't second guess any symptoms esp since many early pregnancy symptoms mimic AF. You just can't tell one way or the other and it sucks but you have just got to go with the flow. lots of             for you.

I hope that you don't have to think about having to do it again. Know what you mean about not keeping putting things off. IVF can really put your life on hold.

Apart from being in pain with poss gall stones, I'm ok just doing my head in with an assessment that I'm going round in circles trying to get done!!


----------



## kara76

SF the 2ww is a horrid time and believe it or not i think most people feel negative at some point so it really isnt just you hun


----------



## serenfach

Gall stones?! Ouch.. I hope not, *Pix*  I hear they're easy to treat, but very painful in the meantime 

What's the assessment for? [sorry, being nosey!]

Kara  I know, bute. You're right.. I'd think many people do feel negative at some point during this process. I think maybe the truth of the matter is, is that I can't stand feeling negative. It's only ever the ttc thing I feel so negative about..

I'm pulling myself together as we 'speak'


----------



## kara76

hun expect to feel what your feeling there is no real way round it, well thats what i found anyway.


----------



## PixTrix

I think the best thing to do Seren, is to allow yourself to feel what you are feeling, no need to pull yourself together   I'm doing open uni degree. I've printed off all my assessment for the next few months and the third one is based on IVF etc. So can't wait for that!


----------



## serenfach

I don't think I know how to, Pix  I somehow have the ability to keep a positive outlook on pretty much everything in my life.. to just allow myself to feel negative is like an unknown to me. I can see how it might help though - pointless fighting it, instead go with it, which is pretty much what I think you're saying too, Kara. I'll try 

K, so I'm being nosey again.. what's the Degree, Pix? Is the OU really good then? I started my Humanities Degree but I never got to finish it [my P/T boss at the time said 30hrs a week or you're out] [ I couldn't manage the coursework while working _what turned out _ to be 40+ hrs a week  ] I'd like to go back to it though [the Psychology aspect ] but I'm not sure about the OU. I work full time so I can't physically go to Uni again.


----------



## PixTrix

I get on really well with the OU, but you have got to be disciplined as you won't get chased up! I am doing an open Science because I didn't want to be restricted to certain subjects so that means that I can also do music along side the health science. I have found that breaking it down into smaller courses that still count to a degree helps so that goals are reached on the way. In June I completed the certificate in health science, I am now doing a diploma in life science and then I will top up with music courses


----------



## mimi41

SF 18 yrs ttc but not all of those doing tx.  The thing is i think i'm nuts i should have given up long ago really but it comes a bit of an obssession.  I have no plans at the moment to do tx, my last cycle was a bit of a disaster and an expensive one


----------



## Laura36

SF, how are you doing this evening hun?  Hope you're feeling ok.  I'm a bit like you in that I tend to think positively about most things most of the time.  And for me looking forward to what comes next was always the way I got through the 2ww.  In fact the one where I got pregnant I remember just assuming it couldn't possibly work and thinking about the next cycle   

Pix, I am very impressed with your OU studies.  I'd be hopeless studying alongside work, tried doing a masters once a few years ago and flunked as I didn't do my dissertation in time - and the deadline was 3 years!  I was just rubbish at focussing on it.  Good luck with your next course.


----------



## serenfach

Hiya *Laura *  I'm doing better than yesterday.. right now that's an amazing thing lol considering I was in such a state yesterday. I can't honestly say I know why that happened?? Obviously it's all to do with tx, but why I broke down like that I just don't know 

Yep, I'm like you in that respect - if I think something hasn't worked/isn't working, it's way more positive for me to have a 'plan of action'. I can't, no matter how hard I try, just 'wait' and do nothing. DH and I have already started the plans to put the money aside for another cycle.. and the way I see it, if this tx works, then we want to use the savings sometime in the future for another cycle anyway [there is no chance of us getting pregnant au naturelle]

So what's next for you, Laura?

*Michelle*.. 18 years ttc! I think it's fantastic that you want to keep trying.. I don't think you're nuts, bute.. I think you're just absolutely determined to achieve your dream and you won't give up until you physically can't do it anymore. That's an awesome attitude to have! 

My BIL came over with the paper today and my SIL was there in a big double page spread [she did beauty treatments and stuff for the X Factor finalists last week] so that cheered me up, but more importantly took my mind OFF my 2ww for a bit.. so proud of her, bless 'er


----------



## miriam7

hang on in there the 2ww is the hardest part!   you wont need another go only for a sibling


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are doing ok Seren?

THanks Laura, I am lucky that I am not working so can concentrat on studying!


----------



## Queenie1

seren hope the 2ww is going well for you.


----------



## Laura36

Glad you're back to your positive self today Seren.

We're on the waiting list for donor egg in Czech republic next summer.  But I'm rubbish at the waiting and not doing anything right now is doing my head in  .  I should be dietting but I'm rubbish at that too - love food.


----------



## miriam7

i cant seem to diet either laura i keep eating junk then wondering why i weigh the same


----------



## Laura36

me too!  Just ate a chinese, and had a curry last night


----------



## kara76

SF how are you today? you back in work now?


----------



## serenfach

I *never* *EVER* thought I would EVER get to write these words, never ever in a million years..

[fly]  I HAVE MY BFP!!!!! [/fly]

I'm shell shocked.. totally and absolutely and completely stunned and I can't stop shaking. I can't stop shaking!!!!

Sorry for no personals, I'll back later to do personals.. but for now all I can say is miracles really REALLY DO happen!!!!!!!!

OMFG


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG - Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kara76

wow wee

well done girl and naughtie you for testing early lol


----------



## serenfach

Thanks 

Yes I tested early.. oops. Tested Saturday [had a +ve] but thought as I was 13 days post HcG trgger, it might still be that. They say, as 'guidance' that you have to allow 14 days to pass to allow the hormone to leave you system. I tested again this morning and again lunch time and both were +ve. I was incredibly excited, but also very weary so I called clinic [spoke to Debbie] - [she didn't even seem bothered about the trigger, even though I mentioned it twice] - and asked me to confirm when my ET was.. I did so.. and she said 'well done, congratulations!'

I said about the HcG from the trigger etc and that to be sure, I would test again tomorrow [I was a bag of nerves on the phone] but she laughed and said DON'T waste any more money on tests.. call us Saturday on your OTD [you have to call them on your OTD no matter what] and we'll book you an appointment'.

I can't freakin believe it! I just did ANOTHER test and it came up +ve again. I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayneej

OMG SF


----------



## claire1

Congratulations Seren


----------



## Queenie1

seren that is fantastic news congratulations


----------



## PixTrix

Huge congrats Seren x


----------



## kara76

stop peeing on sticks now you crazy women

the trigger is usually gone well before 14 days, when you next call you will get a date for your first scan.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks everyone!   Your support is so much appreciated. It's fab how basically a bunch of strangers can have such an awesome effect on someone  

Yeak Kara lol, I promise I will stop peeing on sticks   I've booked a blood test for tomorrow.. guess even though I've accepted it, I'm still sort of in denial??  I've always had 'hope' - never lost that - but I honestly just NEVER believed this would happen for us. My legs are like jelly. Oooh... brings up a whole host of new worries though now, doesn't it  $hit a brick.


----------



## josiejo

Awww Seren, that is fantastic news, well done


----------



## miriam7

oh seren that is bloody brilliant news  ...see you really never can tell till you test! im sooo pleased for you   ...i was shocked too when had bfp it really doesnt sink in ...make sure you take it easy


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations seren on ur BFP


----------



## Laura36

OMG, well done Seren that's amazing.  When I got my BFP I tested every day between OTD and first scan just to get reassurance that I was actually pregnant.  Well done you and DH


----------



## mimi41

Congrats on ur bfp seren.  Thank goodness for ivf lol


----------



## Shellebell

Fandabbydozey news SF  Didn't I tell ya


----------



## serenfach

Thanks everyone  I'm still in shock. Did yet another test today [sorry Kara! lol] and had a blood test, too.. should have results tomorrow. Not sure what beta level is good or bad though??

Shelle, yer beautiful bugger  You were right! 

I guess it just goes to show that when you truly believe something is impossible, it turns out that it isn't after all


----------



## kara76

SF you are naugthie the pee sticks have to stop at some point

i did only 7 in the end and even peed on one the day before my first scan at 6weeks and 3 days so yeah im a complete hipocrite lol


----------



## serenfach

lol Kara  It must have been your BFP brain kicking in!  

I have 2 more HPT's left, but I'll wait to see what the result is tomorrow first.  What's good and what's bad, Kara??


----------



## kara76

it all depends on how many days post ovulation you are and to be honest one blood test only gives you one value, its best to get 2 done, 2 days apart to see the rise.

my bloods were 11 days post ovulation 10 and 14 days post ovulation hcg on 53.


----------



## serenfach

Ahh, right I see.  Thanks Xx

How are you feeling? Hope you're doing ok?

Hope everyone here is well!


----------



## kara76

im ok think i have a bit of a bug but apart from that im fine

who did your beta?


----------



## serenfach

My local GP did it. The nurse I saw was lovely 

You had/having the swine flu jab?


----------



## kara76

thats good of your gp.

no i dont think im gona have the flu jab. remember to jump over to the pregnancy and parenting thread when your ready


----------



## serenfach

I just read the end of your post about 8 times lol I've never even properly imagined being a part of a pregnancy thread! 

Thanks, kara  I'll take a few deep breaths first.. and maybe a cuppa.. [ooh, and maybe some biccies]

Nah, I don't want the jab, either. Don't know why but I feel more weary of the jab than I am of actually catching the flu.


----------



## kara76

it takes weeks and weeks to sink it, it did with me and that was even after a scan or 2


----------



## Queenie1

enjoy every moment of your pregancy you have waited a long time for this so enjoy. 

kara hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Seren just think this time next year you are going to be christmas shopping for little one


----------



## marieclare

Well done Seren thats brilliant news


----------



## serenfach

Thanks again, ladies   

Quick Q: Just had my beta results.. I was 11dpt at test time yesterday.. reading came back as 114.0. Is this good??


----------



## kara76

yeah thats good well done


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Kara Xx


----------



## miriam7

sounds good to me...congratulations


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, miriam


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sounds like a good result Seren - how you feeling? Still on   ; D 
x


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Taffy  

I'm a little bit weary of sharing my feelings in here at the moment, what with the bad news from a couple of the others. It's such a small group in here.. do you know what I mean?  I am still on cloud 9, yeah  but I'm equally a bag of nerves. I've never felt so afraid or apprehensive in my entire life  I've only just stopped peeing on sticks   This is more scary than tx, way more scary..

How are you? You feeling ok?


----------



## mimi41

Seren if you feel like that move onto the pregnancy board where you can be excited.


----------



## serenfach

Hiya michelle   Yeah I will move in there at some point, bute.. I think I'm still in some denial and I'm too superstitious for my own good.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Seren,

I do understand how you feel - I was soooo anxious initially and in denial like you - I thought it would get easier after the first few scans but if I'm honest it doesn't - when you have waited and tried for so long it just all feels so precious but a bit unreal at the same time (not sure I'm making sense here!)

I felt like you about posting when others were not so lucky but people have been very lovely and it does give others hope - but you take your time hun


----------



## serenfach

I'd give limbs to get where you are, Taffy.. I'm really struggling to believe I will get there though. I guess that's what fear does to you.

Because I've never believed it would ever happen, I know zero about pregnancy!! I've never read up on anything or even asked questions I now need toknow the answers to. I'm petrified.

I keep having bouts of af pain down there.. is that normal? I asked clinic and Debbie told me not to worry as EC is basically an op and so I am to expect some aches and pains because of it [and as I had mild OHSS] but those pains went ages ago..

Sorry if come across as a bumbling mess.. but that's exactly what I am at the moment


----------



## kara76

you can ask all these questions on the pregnancy thread hun, you dont need to come there all the time!!

i also knew nothing about pregnancy hence me jumping over to the correct thread and i also didnt wana hang around posting my news in a treatment thread as i know how upsetting this can be for those left behind!denial is normal too


----------



## mimi41

Seren bute, i wasn't be funny but i also know how hard it is when you are bubbling with excitement and also fear.  Go over and get the good advice from taffy and kara they can at least tell you what early pregnancy is like.  I'm like you i don't talk about things for fear of jinxing (i'm daft ) but we are not alone on this.  Take care x


----------



## serenfach

Noo, it's fine   I'll be honest, I didn't think - the other thread I'm on have asked me [and another 2 preg ladies] not to leave because they're taking hope and positivity from seeing our posts all the time.

Didn't mean to offend Xx

I've reached the conclusion that I can't be superstitious as I have been.. I might not get chance to enjoy this, so I'm getting a grip!

I'll move over to the Preg thread


----------



## mimi41

You haven't offended me, with having 2 mcs the next time i get a chance to celebrate a pregnancy i will.  I don't want you to miss out on this wonderful experience.  Goood luck on the preg thread, i read there but i have no business there yet lol


----------



## serenfach

*YET!* That's the spirit!       

I know our circumstances are totally different, but I never ever thought it would happen for us. It may all go wrong yet, so I'm treading carefully..

When it happens for you [hopefully it will!!!!! << there I go again with my not tempting fate] you should get one of those bi-planes to carry a banner across the sky


----------



## mimi41

Absolutely, not just one but two lol

I do understand how you feel, it is a nerve wracking time for anyone.  Whens your scan?  After this you might be able to relax


----------



## serenfach

No idea about a scan yet. Spoke to Debbie yesterday and she said I need to go down on Monday to get more bum bulletts and then she'd book one for me.

I might have asked already [sorry if I have] but what's your next step and when? Do you know yet?


----------



## mimi41

I had an abandoned cycle August and this had a really bad affect on me.  So we are having a little time out at the moment and we will probably start again next year.  Thanks for asking.

Aren't bum bullets lovely, i had them once but prefer the huge needle of the gestone lol


----------



## serenfach

Ooooh, big ole needle isn't it? Mind you, there's nothing like a bum bullett twice a day to destroy any dignity you might have left! 

I wish you all the luck in the world for your next tx, bute   Good to hear you're trying again. Nothing like getting back up on that ole proverbial horse for PMA!


----------



## mimi41

I think i am a glutton for punishment lol.  The thing is they have told me in clinic it is more of a mc issue for me.  We obviously need icsi for mf but the tx does seem to work for me but i lose them.  Heyho giddy up horsey lol


----------



## serenfach

One of the ladies I speak to often on here is on her 7th IVF, she's m/c 4 times.. she's been given intralipids and steroids in hope of maitaining her [hopeful] next pregnancy. Has the clinic meantioned anything like that or have you not got that far yet?

Heyho horsey indeed!


----------



## mimi41

No i haven't had those tests done, i think i might be wrong though they are the chicago tests and these can cost mega bucks.  We just can't afford it.  The drugs cost enough without another load on top.  Also, i don't think its worth it because of my age.  My eggs are probably f*cked lol


----------



## serenfach

Might you try for donor eggs [IF that's the case] ??

Where's there's a will there's a way, babe! You musn't give up


----------



## mimi41

My niece has offered her eggs, but i'm not finished with mine yet.  I'm stubborn so no giving up yet lol


----------



## serenfach

Good for you! I'd be exactly the same


----------



## Laura36

Laura, I haven't been on for a few days. Hope everything is going really well with you?  It's so nerve wracking in the run up to 1st scan (and after!).  But def good to try and enjoy every minute. I did that and am very glad I did despite the outcome.


Michelle, glad to see your fighting spirit hun


----------



## Queenie1

seren hope you are well and not stressing too much and hope your scan app is soon.


----------



## Flash123

Seren -         

I am so sorry to be congratulating you so late but haven't been able to get on here in what seems like years.

I am so thrilled for you sweetie. This ride is so hard but seeing  your   really does give so much heart and strength to try again - see it really does work   
Good luck hunnie

XXXX


----------



## kara76

liz nice to see you hun


----------



## serenfach

*Queenie, Laura, Liz*.. thanks all  

Liz, you have a PM Xx


----------



## PixTrix

loving the ticker Seren and good to see your HCG rising


----------

